# Swerves "girl scout cookies" are fake



## Drain2waste (Dec 28, 2012)

Swerve has officially been exposed for claiming to have the thin mint Girl Scout cookie pheno when it's really fortune cookies. The Cali connection "girl scout cookies" are really fortune cookies. After the breeders of GSC discredited swerves cut he STILL tried to claim that he had the thin mint pheno. Then swerve tried to say Brett bogue of apothecary is credited for making Girl Scout cookies(which swerve said is cherry pie x OG). What's funny is swerve tried to make up this story about how he had Brett bogues GSC(fortune cookie) and didn't know about the real GSC from San Francisco but he labeled his pics "real deal thin mint pheno". Swerve then claims "if you're in the know you're in the know and if you're not in the know you just don't know. If you know the real story and the real people involved you know this GSC is the exact same as its counter part in the bay." -Swerve. LOL swerve you're a fucking clown. The breeders of GSC INVITED swerve to San Francisco to smoke the real and they told him to bring Brett bogue with them. Swerve has officially disappeared from Instagram after being exposed and he won't answer my simple question of why he labeled his pictures "real deal thin mint pheno" 

Anyone planning in buying these seeds they are not Girl Scout cookies, they are fakes, imposters just like swerve. Anyone here can add me on Instagram to see the whole conversation and to see swerve get exposed for being a lying snake BITCH. Drain2waste is my Instagram name


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 28, 2012)

Also, swerve made up a bullshit story about GSC just so he could capitalize on the hype. PIEGUY420 invites anyone to come smoke the real deal so the fake Girl Scout cookies can be discredited.


----------



## ziggaro (Dec 28, 2012)

Who is this Pieguy talking about different "strands." That's the dude you get your info from? Clowns...


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 28, 2012)

^^^he invites EVERYONE TO COME SMOKE REAL GSC AND SMOKE THE TWO PARENTS THAT MADE IT LOL SWERVE YOU'RE THE BIGGEST FRAUD


----------



## althor (Dec 28, 2012)

Pretty sure Swerve's reputation has preceded your arrival here. People who deal with Cali Connection generally know what they are getting into when they make the decision.


----------



## althor (Dec 28, 2012)

Drain2waste said:


> ^^^he invites EVERYONE TO COME SMOKE REAL GSC AND SMOKE THE TWO PARENTS THAT MADE IT LOL SWERVE YOU'RE THE BIGGEST FRAUD


 Ok, I am game, where do I go to smoke the real GSC and the TWO parents?


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm sure swerve will come in here and dig himself into a bigger hole.


----------



## 69Bandit (Dec 28, 2012)

Wait, The Cali-Connection does not have good genetics? I am steering away from GHS due to their Kalashnikova which i hear is shitty and looking how fugly the plant is and the fact it took 16 days to show sex in flowering lends credit to the reports i have read about it. 

Was going to try either TGA or Cali-connection, (heard goods things about headband)

Any suggestions where i can get the real GSC then?


----------



## althor (Dec 28, 2012)

69Bandit said:


> Wait, The Cali-Connection does not have good genetics? I am steering away from GHS due to their Kalashnikova which i hear is shitty and looking how fugly the plant is and the fact it took 16 days to show sex in flowering lends credit to the reports i have read about it.
> 
> Was going to try either TGA or Cali-connection, (heard goods things about headband)
> 
> Any suggestions where i can get the real GSC then?


 Cali Connection has FIRE gear, whether the GSC is real or not.
Cali Connection should come with a "Buyer Beware" though.
I can say the feminized Buddha Tahoe OG is well worth the purchase.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 28, 2012)

start drama much?


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 28, 2012)

I never start drama. I'm just making consumers aware of his shady bullshit so growers don't have to waste their time and money on fake genes.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 28, 2012)

made me feel better about grabbing that buddah tahoe...was thinking i shouldve grabbed the regs instead of fems..i dont give a fuck if some strains have probs or not, i want the whole fucking catalog! except the gsc if they are fake lol where do they have cc gsc?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 28, 2012)

maybe they should let us smoke before we buy? lol?


----------



## 69Bandit (Dec 28, 2012)

Buyer Beware? i heard their LA Affair had some issues. makes me hesitant, is their genetics really hit and miss?


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 28, 2012)

i guess when u hit,u hit! and when u miss u whiff hard...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 28, 2012)

Here guys and gals lets rest our stress and relax to some old school jimi![video=youtube_share;TeZ9OOAe1Ho]http://youtu.be/TeZ9OOAe1Ho[/video]


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 28, 2012)

Just remember swerve was invited to see/smoke the real GSC(the one with all the hype) and the strains that made it and he so far he hasn't accepted the offer. Swerve how are you gonna explain your lies? Are you going to make up more lies and dig yourself deeper?


----------



## althor (Dec 28, 2012)

69Bandit said:


> Buyer Beware? i heard their LA Affair had some issues. makes me hesitant, is their genetics really hit and miss?


 All I can comment on is the Buddha Tahoe OG that I grew out personally and it is an excellent example of legit OG.

From everything I read and hear from others is that they can be finicky. I feel that is legit because in my opinion all OG based strains are finicky. You cant stress the hell out of them without hermie. In some cases it will herm even if it isnt stressed. BUT, make it to the end, even clone a few generations to get the herm out of them and you will have prize bud.

Capt Sticky is one of the biggest Swerve bashers out there. Had some Cali Con gear hermie and seed up his batch. He will also tell you that the seeds that came from it have all been 100% female and some of the best bud he ever smoked.


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 28, 2012)

Ill never support his gear based on how he conducts himself. Besides that all he does is back cross over and over LOL of course he has a shit ton of reports of hermies, auto flowers, and bad germ rates. Swerve is a terrible "breeder" it's no secret of how/why he started his shitty business.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 28, 2012)

i love happy hermie endings!


----------



## wheelt01 (Dec 28, 2012)

I know this place loves to get its' hate on but the dude has legit gear and appears to be one of the few breeders who is accessible on multiple boards. Hell he is even man enough to admit when he messes something up. As to all the GSC nonsense I will wait until the seeds are released and I actually grow them before I decide if they suck or not.


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't let swerve sell you his lies. He's as fake as a 3 dollar bill.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 28, 2012)

pix was a bit much.. funny, yeah, but..


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 28, 2012)

ummm why dont you guys just take his word for it? even if it wasnt the real GSC, what reason does he have to lie at this point? he could have released it as anal cake and some CC fan would have bought it. point being, his strains, his names, his call, it has to be top notch regardless(fake or not), because he has a reputation to uphold.

from what ive seen and hear CC is top notch, i go according to breeder skills not names not always genetics unless im after specific genes, and then even in that case, if its a good enough fake whats the difference, the "fake" could be better than the original. and there has been a few cases of this in the past.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 28, 2012)

Smoke the fake Cookies and smoke the real Cookies. Big difference and yes, it matters. That would be like taking Mexican Brick weed and calling it Tahoe OG.


----------



## 69Bandit (Dec 28, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> ummm why dont you guys just take his word for it? even if it wasnt the real GSC, what reason does he have to lie at this point? he could have released it as anal cake and some CC fan would have bought it. point being, his strains, his names, his call, it has to be top notch regardless(fake or not), because he has a reputation to uphold.
> 
> from what ive seen and hear CC is top notch, i go according to breeder skills not names not always genetics unless im after specific genes, and then even in that case, if its a good enough fake whats the difference, the "fake" could be better than the original. and there has been a few cases of this in the past.


fucking win.


makes me think though.... perhaps GSC is just a really rare phenotype and not actually a strain.


----------



## Red leader (Dec 28, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Smoke the fake Cookies and smoke the real Cookies. Big difference and yes, it matters. That would *be like taking Mexican Brick weed and calling it Tahoe OG.[*/QUOTE]
> Yeah, just like that. C'mon dude.


----------



## Red leader (Dec 28, 2012)

Drain2waste said:


> Don't let swerve sell you his lies. He's as fake as a 3 dollar bill.


Or queer as a football bat? 
No but seriously dude, I see your point, but...
you seem to be taking it a little to personal. A bit too heated? 
Ive tried his gear, and liked it. I bet a lot of peeps on here think they have tried 
"the real" gsc, and it wasn't. Good is good. The real the real the real lmao.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 28, 2012)

all of these breeders play this game.. at least it's a girl scout cookies cut and he's not calling white widow gsc's imo.. how many people who grow out cali con's beans are even going to know what the other gsc cut tastes like?? very few imo, or they wouldn't be buying his gsc to begin with..
i've seen humbuldt's blue dream in some journals, and i just got done running the real deal clone only blue dream.. world of difference between my plants that had long , thin, sativa dom leaves and structures, and these have way more narrow, wide leaved, indica looking plants.. but i'm sure the person growing it has no clue and is more then happy to even be able to sample the infamous blue dream since 99% of seed buyers don't have access to legit clone only's..
just my $.02


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 28, 2012)

I've always liked swerves gear. Never trashed the genetics themselves. In my personal experience his gear is just as hit or miss as most out there. The issue is the person behind it. If u order through attitude there's just as good of a chance ull get fire as with any breeder in my experience. That doesn't change the fact that he's a snake in the grass just waiting for an opportunity to rip someone off. If i bought seeds i would refuse to contribute to a person of such nature... I've always said "swerve was a warning not a handle" avoid the Guy at all cost. Good genetics but look who the purchase helps support.


----------



## althor (Dec 28, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> I've always liked swerves gear. Never trashed the genetics themselves. In my personal experience his gear is just as hit or miss as most out there. The issue is the person behind it. If u order through attitude there's just as good of a chance ull get fire as with any breeder in my experience. That doesn't change the fact that he's a snake in the grass just waiting for an opportunity to rip someone off. If i bought seeds i would refuse to contribute to a person of such nature... I've always said "swerve was a warning not a handle" avoid the Guy at all cost. Good genetics but look who the purchase helps support.


 Well the only problem with that is Swerve seems to be the main guy willing to put it out there. People like to hold onto their clone only strains so people who live in areas without access are SOL. If Swerve offers them, people are going to buy them. If the so-called good guys offered these strains then Swerve might lose business.


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 28, 2012)

He always has and always will be a liar. I wish everyone in here could see how I have him back peddling his stories and getting caught on his lies on Instagram. Maybe ill take some screen shots of him getting caught in lies and trying to talk his way out if it and upload them here for every1 to see. Heated? Not at all bruh, happy smoking every1


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 28, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> I've always liked swerves gear. Never trashed the genetics themselves. In my personal experience his gear is just as hit or miss as most out there. The issue is the person behind it. If u order through attitude there's just as good of a chance ull get fire as with any breeder in my experience. That doesn't change the fact that he's a snake in the grass just waiting for an opportunity to rip someone off. If i bought seeds i would refuse to contribute to a person of such nature... I've always said "swerve was a warning not a handle" avoid the Guy at all cost. Good genetics but look who the purchase helps support.


 the more i get to learn about the industry, the more i find that a lot of people out there are like swerve and many others.. they all talk about the scene and helping each other out, yet they're really just out there for the money.. some are a bit more unscrupulous then others ime, and there are some left that are true to themselves, but they tend to be lesser known breeders who maybe haven't had that big taste of fame that seees to go to a lot of people's head, in this business or any other for that matter..
i do try and support some of the smaller breeders who don't charge and arm and a leg for their gear and bring the fire, but i also can't over look someone who brings a strain like tahoe og to the masses..
everybody has their quirks imo.. you as a consumer just have to know how much bs you're willing to accept to get some dank in your garden and whom you're willing to support.


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 28, 2012)

althor said:


> Well the only problem with that is Swerve seems to be the main guy willing to put it out there. People like to hold onto their clone only strains so people who live in areas without access are SOL. If Swerve offers them, people are going to buy them. If the so-called good guys offered these strains then Swerve might lose business.


The issue is u don't get what ur told u bought. His gsc is likely fire. However its not gsc and he's misleading the blind and uninformed. That's wrong no matter how u cut it. Then factor in the person behind it all. He's a con artist and nothing more. I know a fair deal of growers and breeders whom swerve has gotten a few "clone only" strains. And by the breeders own admition have intentionally given him random mid shelf cuttings. They know he's an idiot and nothing good is likely to come from him getting a true clone only cut. Just a long bullshit story about how he created it and brought it to be like he claims with all his strains. A surprising amount of effort and hoarding take place in thus circle just to avoid him getting his hands on the elites. He can order and breed all the hybrids he wants but he will never get a pure original from any breeder I know. The Guy is bad news. Remember when bush tried that whole "if u buy weed u support al Qaeda"? This is kinda that same deal lol. U buy from him you support a lying thieving con artist.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 28, 2012)

hey op, you should check out this thread...

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/581388-kens-gdp-you-have-joking.html

imo, a lot of the breeders are doing this..


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 28, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> the more i get to learn about the industry, the more i find that a lot of people out there are like swerve and many others.. they all talk about the scene and helping each other out, yet they're really just out there for the money.. some are a bit more unscrupulous then others ime, and there are some left that are true to themselves, but they tend to be lesser known breeders who maybe haven't had that big taste of fame that seees to go to a lot of people's head, in this business or any other for that matter..
> i do try and support some of the smaller breeders who don't charge and arm and a leg for their gear and bring the fire, but i also can't over look someone who brings a strain like tahoe og to the masses..
> everybody has their quirks imo.. you as a consumer just have to know how much bs you're willing to accept to get some dank in your garden and whom you're willing to support.


 very well put. I try and support my breeders locally (local stock always performs well and there's a lot of talent in my area. My issue isn't he breeders. Its the seedbanks and their insane prices. I grew up in the circle so I've got a pretty good sense of who is who. But as such I have fair knowledge on what its cost many to produce seeds compared to what attitude offers them per seed.. the breeders don't really clear too much cash by days end. Especially in comparison to the seedbanks typical 600% markup


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 28, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> hey op, you should check out this thread...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/581388-kens-gdp-you-have-joking.html
> 
> imo, a lot of the breeders are doing this..


It'd take a fool to disagree with that. As it would to disagree with the fact that it doesn't make it right by any measure.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 28, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> It'd take a fool to disagree with that. As it would to disagree with the fact that it doesn't make it right by any measure.


 i'm not saying it's right, not by a long shot, but go to any seed bank and type in the words white widow.. you'll probably have pages of hits for that one strain alone..
now, how many of those strains do you think were made by the same 2 parents that shanti used all those years ago when he made the og ww? not many, if any would be my guess..
it is what it is.. since most people don't have access to the real thing, they're willing to accept w/e they can get their hands on that they think is as close to the real thing they can get their hands on.. it's eff'ed up, don't get me wrong, but unless you live in say cali and can walk into any number of clubs and get yourself a good cut, what can you do?? even cuts get passed around as something they're not, another pretty shitty thing imo, but it is what it is.. this is a mostly black market product we're talking about, there is no copy rights etc..


----------



## echlectica (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't understand how the fuck people keep saying that OG kush and GDP are "clone only" or ever really were. I was given hundreds of seeds of several strains years ago that people keep saying are clone only. So I looked up the possible "origins" of some of these clone only strains and basically they are just phenotypes of some old Humboldt outdoor kush strains that people in Mendocino aclimated to indoors. There are plenty of seeds of these strains on farms in Humboldt, and grow rooms in Mendocino. 
IMO these clowns like swerve and ken estes are just using old Humboldt and Mendo bag seed and clones that have been traded around for years and years and sefling them whcih fucks them up big time and then selling people that for top dollar. 
Well I have a bunch of old shcool Emerald Triangle genetics in seed for and there was no selfing involved.
All these guys ripping people off and spread shit genetics around really grinds my gears, so over the next few years I'm going to put out some real good shit in seed form, no selfed crap shoots.


----------



## Jogro (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't know what Swerve has, don't care. FWIW Riot Ceeds is also supposedly coming out with Girl Scout Cookies S1 shortly (and I'm not buying those either). With the feeding frenzy over this line, others will probably be jumping on the bandwagon soon too. 

Some of these ceed-versions of "rare" cuts are great, some are phenotypically variable, and some turn out to be hermie-prone disappointments. With so many good commercial strains out there right now, personally, I'm not jumping in line, with a big chunk of cash in hand to be a guinea pig for someone's untested line. 

If the ceed version is good, it will still be around in a year or two, and I can try it then. If not. . .eh. . .it probably wasn't that good, and something else will be along to replace it. 

Meanwhile, I just love how everyone is jumping all up and down clamoring for this "flavor of the month." A year from now it will be some other line. 




> Swerve has officially been exposed for claiming to have the thin mint Girl Scout cookie pheno when it's really fortune cookies


"Officially", huh?

No offense, but why does this statement make me burst out laughing? 

I'm reminded of the SNL sketch with the teenagers yelling "I'm more Goth than you!". 



> http://snltranscripts.jt.org/97/97kgothtalk.phtml
> Circe Nightshade: My name is not Stephanie! It's Circy Nightshade, Denise! And anyway you can shove Orlando! I'm a hundred times more Goth than you are and I always have been!


----------



## donmekka (Dec 28, 2012)

Theres way to many negative vibes going on these days. Just remember why we are here


----------



## Jogro (Dec 28, 2012)

echlectica said:


> I don't understand how the fuck people keep saying that OG kush and GDP are "clone only" or ever really were. I was given hundreds of seeds of several strains years ago that people keep saying are clone only. So I looked up the possible "origins" of some of these clone only strains and basically they are just phenotypes of some old Humboldt outdoor kush strains that people in Mendocino aclimated to indoors. There are plenty of seeds of these strains on farms in Humboldt, and grow rooms in Mendocino.


Don't know about "OG Kush," but all the "name" purple strains that are hot right now trace right back to at least 20-30 year old Nor-Cal purple lines that you mention. 

Its just a question of how they've been hybridized and by whom, with most of the claims surrounding these lines in particular being BS. 

The reality is that people are paying good money not only for ceeds/weed but also for the stories that go with them, and consequently, there is a lot of BS flying around the industry. 

In this case, I think "clone only" just means someone found a good pheno in a cross, cloned it, then decided it was "clone only".


----------



## althor (Dec 28, 2012)

Jogro said:


> Don't know about "OG Kush," but all the "name" purple strains that are hot right now trace right back to at least 20-30 year old Nor-Cal purple lines that you mention.
> 
> Its just a question of how they've been hybridized and by whom, with most of the claims surrounding these lines in particular being BS.
> 
> ...


 Yeah thats my opinion of "clone only". A really good pheno that you would have to go through another 100 grows to find again. Instead they keep the pheno, mother it and make clones.


----------



## Red leader (Dec 28, 2012)

Drain2waste said:


> He always has and always will be a liar. I wish everyone in here could see how I have him back peddling his stories and getting caught on his lies on Instagram. Maybe ill take some screen shots of him getting caught in lies and trying to talk his way out if it and upload them here for every1 to see. Heated? Not at all bruh, happy smoking every1


Ok your not heated. Just seems like you want to destroy the guy. My mistake. Did he bang your chick or something?


----------



## Juan0288 (Dec 28, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]If I remember correctly, OG kush was the result of a herm/selfed plant, dnt remember which. Sour diesel was also the result of a herm DNL onto an original diesel aka daywrecker to create my ALL TIME fav weed. N all the chemdawg phenos were from 13 seeds found in an ounce of bud, n the other ounce purchased was seedless. So I'll make the safe assumption that was also a herm bc of the small amount of seeds n them bein in the 1 zip.

What I'm sayin is these strains r created from hermies so ppl shldnt be surprised when they get stressed n then herm. They r notoriously sensitive, n I'm tlkn the clone onlys. I remember the high times w.the interview w.chem from 2010, he was tlkn bout his new strains, n I'd say 90% were the result of herm. Whether it was chem d or the super snowdawg or OG. It said it right in article. 

Im happy there's dudes like swerve bc I wldnt be able to get these strains otherwise. But I know they will be sensitive bc there mothers definitely r. If u guys got the clone only sour d or chem d or Tahoe OG n u stress it out wld u call the dude who gave u the clone n bitch or come online n say the clone is shit bc it hermed? No bc ppl wld laugh in ur face. 

Im not sayin that every issue is on the grower bc I know that autos were from the male but I hvnt seen many issues w.that in a long while, n I'm not sayin swerve is perfect or riding his nuts bc I'm a grown man w.a fam
n I have other things to worry bout than what ppl think of me, but give the guy a break, n remember what strains ur wrkn with, they may be the most potent but there SENSITIVE AS FUCK.
I'm glad he does what he does but that's jusy me. So I guess this GSC is trivial to me bc every1 says everything is fake n what not n tbh its redicilous 

[/FONT]


----------



## echlectica (Dec 28, 2012)

Jogro said:


> Don't know about "OG Kush," but all the "name" purple strains that are hot right now trace right back to at least 20-30 year old Nor-Cal purple lines that you mention.
> 
> Its just a question of how they've been hybridized and by whom, with most of the claims surrounding these lines in particular being BS.
> 
> ...


Bingo! Yeah I have a bunch of that Nor-Cal purple seeds. And I have some Trainwreck seeds,... yes trainwreck. And IMO there are lot of people with these seeds they just keep them to themselves. Then guys like swerve, who actually don't know any of the Humboldt and Mendo families that have been working with these lines forever, can't get the seeds and can't get a male so they self them and sell that shit as a strain. That ain't a strain.


----------



## ounevinsmoke (Dec 28, 2012)

Who gives a fuck? Stop Trolling Swerve because he is one of the few breeders who actually bothers to post on this site. Damn Dick riding haters need to find better shit to do...

GSC is probably an unique Pheno anyway. I highly doubt there will be a ton of seeds that produce girl scout cookie tasting weed.


----------



## superjet (Dec 28, 2012)

ounevinsmoke said:


> Who gives a fuck? Stop Trolling Swerve because he is one of the few breeders who actually bothers to post on this site. Damn Dick riding haters need to find better shit to do...
> 
> GSC is probably an unique Pheno anyway. I highly doubt there will be a ton of seeds that produce girl scout cookie tasting weed.


no doubt bro.


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 28, 2012)

ounevinsmoke said:


> Who gives a fuck? Stop Trolling Swerve because he is one of the few breeders who actually bothers to post on this site. Damn Dick riding haters need to find better shit to do...
> 
> GSC is probably an unique Pheno anyway. I highly doubt there will be a ton of seeds that produce girl scout cookie tasting weed.


&#55357;&#56866; You gave enough of a fuck to reply. I'm just laying out the facts swerves Girl Scout cookie are fortune cookies and probably not even the knock off forum but some other bullshit strain he got conned into buying and know he's trying to con everyone else. Cali con artist. He was arguing back in forth on his instagram until the truth came and he started dodging questions giving us the ole D.C. dip & twirl. that's why I posted here to get an honest answer out of his shady ass or at the very least exposé him for all his shady activity through out his 7-8 years with his company. swerve has a shitty reputation as is it was noted on the first page.


----------



## echlectica (Dec 28, 2012)

ounevinsmoke said:


> Who gives a fuck? Stop Trolling Swerve because he is one of the few breeders who actually bothers to post on this site. Damn Dick riding haters need to find better shit to do...
> 
> GSC is probably an unique Pheno anyway. I highly doubt there will be a ton of seeds that produce girl scout cookie tasting weed.


If its a "unique pheno" then you can't sell people seeds a say here is GSC. Even if its a rare pheno that shows up in 1:5 ratio you can't sell seeds and say here is GSC. Especially if you selfed a GSC to get those seeds. What people will give up their money for these days boggles my mind. It takes zero effort to just look at two good strains and cross them and sell untested seeds. It take even less effort to self plants and sell those seeds untested. The only effort this guy puts into anything is coming onto the internet to "defend" his garbage. So people seeing him defend his shit just assume that he's legit. Then when people have problems with his hermie weed he just accuses them of being a shitty grower. I mean I've never grown the guys shit but I know people who have and were not pleased. It really doesn't take a wallstreet shark to see how the dude operates.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 29, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> ummm why dont you guys just take his word for it? even if it wasnt the real GSC, what reason does he have to lie at this point? he could have released it as anal cake and some CC fan would have bought it. point being, his strains, his names, his call, it has to be top notch regardless(fake or not), because he has a reputation to uphold.
> 
> from what ive seen and hear CC is top notch, i go according to breeder skills not names not always genetics unless im after specific genes, and then even in that case, if its a good enough fake whats the difference, the "fake" could be better than the original. and there has been a few cases of this in the past.


hmm, i am pretty sure the price tag comes with the name, so please tell me again why shouldn't one care if its the real deal or not? and if you don't have the real deal why would you even put it out there that you do and plan on releasing seeds of it? kind of defeating the purpose, isn't it? 

if anything i sounds like the total opposite of the point that your trying to prove and i doubt people want fake cookies. too many threads where people are asking for pics of the original so they know what to look for when someone approaches saying that they have cookies for sale.


----------



## bleuballz (Dec 29, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> hmm, i am pretty sure the price tag comes with the name, so please tell me again why shouldn't one care if its the real deal or not? and if you don't have the real deal why would you even put it out there that you do and plan on releasing seeds of it? kind of defeating the purpose, isn't it?
> 
> if anything i sounds like the total opposite of the point that your trying to prove and i doubt people want fake cookies. too many threads where people are asking for pics of the original so they know what to look for when someone approaches saying that they have cookies for sale.


Buy at your own risk. I think drain2waste is your proxy. Hehe but I do this for a living.


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 29, 2012)

bleuballz said:


> Buy at your own risk. I think drain2waste is your proxy. Hehe but I do this for a living.


What does that mean? Are you implying we are the same person?


----------



## bleuballz (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm just trolling. The title caught my eye.


----------



## Juan0288 (Dec 29, 2012)

I know swerve has his "bad" rep w.some ppl but u hear just as many ppl say he has straight fire. I've nvr grown his gear although I'm Gna crack some of my OSD n chem 91 beans soon. I bought regs bc I know his fems have had many issues that I've read bout but I've also seen some of the dankest buds on forums from his gear. I've smoked his Julius ceasar n chem 4og grown by a buddy n it's def in my top 10 best smokes ever. 

When ur growin chems, og's, diesels u have to have a good environment. They're sensitive plants n I feel like ppl just forget that n put it all on him. Now autos are 100% on the breeder, no gettin around that but I've heard many ppl say the mothers that he uses r hermie prone strains if ur shit isn't dialed in...


I guess u guys in med states esp out west r spoiled bcu have great access to clones that the rest of us dnt have. If it weren't for ppl like swerve n JJ n the likes some1 like me cld nvr get a chance to grow those genetics, so I appreciate him doin his thing w.the girls he does. But every1 who gets hermies from chem fam strains can't just blame the breeder n expect to get new packs bc things happen. If u dnt wna risk hermies n want stable strains go w.some1 like sannie who inbreeds n stabilizes his strains n wrks em. I'll roll the dice all day w.those fire genetics bc that's a risk I'm willing to take for the top buds in the game right now imvho, n I mean the chem, diesel fam. I guess not havin all that fire bud around w.easy access has me grateful to be able to just have em, where as a lot of u guys can find the shit everywhere.


U guys dnt have to buy swerves gear but some of us have to go to ppl like swerve n JJ n the likes if we want to get that fire, or pay $400-$600 a zip. N to the ppl who dislike swerve for whatever reason, this post wasn't tlkn shit or tryin to instigate or "fight" w.any1. I thinks it's rediculous ppl that dnt know eachother argue n shit on these forums, it serves no purpose if u ask me so I just wntd to make sure no1 took it that way, I just wntd to point out for ppl like me in non med states n not in some big city like NYC, w.o companies like Cali conn I dnt get to smoke something like that w.o breakin pockets. He takes a risk too breeding w.mothers that were born from herms n hermie prone, obv look how ppl come at him. N yes at times he handles it less that impressively but ppl blame every herm on him n tlk shit n come at him sideways bc they may have not been dialed in n r new to growin so after 1000 ppl do that it's kinda hard to recognize when some1 is comin legit.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 29, 2012)

lolz man lay off the dude if its a good product its a good product that all i can say, i have tried his deadhead its a good one sfv og, hazzy og, larry og, and a few only had one herm on me it was jamacan but herms happend its a part of life am i mad NO... lolz his other shit makes up for it... but lets see what the flower tells the flower is were the real story is at... critic his flower finish flower give him a fighting chance.. let see the flower


----------



## yesum (Dec 29, 2012)

echlectica said:


> I don't understand how the fuck people keep saying that OG kush and GDP are "clone only" or ever really were. I was given hundreds of seeds of several strains years ago that people keep saying are clone only. So I looked up the possible "origins" of some of these clone only strains and basically they are just phenotypes of some old Humboldt outdoor kush strains that people in Mendocino aclimated to indoors. There are plenty of seeds of these strains on farms in Humboldt, and grow rooms in Mendocino.
> IMO these clowns like swerve and ken estes are just using old Humboldt and Mendo bag seed and clones that have been traded around for years and years and sefling them whcih fucks them up big time and then selling people that for top dollar.
> Well I have a bunch of old shcool Emerald Triangle genetics in seed for and there was no selfing involved.
> All these guys ripping people off and spread shit genetics around really grinds my gears, so over the next few years I'm going to put out some real good shit in seed form, no selfed crap shoots.


 I am in socal any way for me to get some of these seeeds(guessing not)? I am very satisfied with the GDP I grew from Ken btw.


----------



## ink the world (Dec 29, 2012)

There's been a bunch of shit in the "community" about GSC lately. Swerve isn't the only big breeder claiming to have GSC. The originators of the strain said both companies don't have the true genetics.

Either way after seeing the pic Swerve posted of his GSC cut I'll pass on it. Nothing says "lazy opportunistic money grabber" like that pic of his clone on a moldy tray in a room with the walls covered in black mold. Fucking disgusting. He should spend more time in his grow rooms cleaning and less posting pics of his $1000 dinner tab and bottles of champagne.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 29, 2012)

*id love to see any corroborating proof to this claim* if there is any. . . . . . . .and go ahead and start the list of stolen and renamed gear for the rest of the industry


----------



## ink the world (Dec 29, 2012)

I saw Pieguy on YouTube talking about the genetics.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 29, 2012)

fact is the people who claim to have breed GSC think the mother is durban x f1

and imho makes no sense for a strain to be called f1, so im not sure the guys who claim to have started passing it around even know what they are talking about

imho much more possible that they found a bag seed in a durbanf1 x(whatever the so called father is) then durban x ( a strain called ) F1 as the mother, 

they are on ICMAG(DONT FUCKING BAN ME) and have first claim to the GSC cut, or so they say, but seriously what breeder worth there salt in 200-1500 dollar cuts doesn't understand that f1 is a generation of p1,p2 breed stock and not a strain name . . . .


so until some of the genetic breeding is illuminated i call BS on all GSC cuts as mis information central


----------



## Jogro (Dec 29, 2012)

echlectica said:


> If its a "unique pheno" then you can't sell people seeds a say here is GSC.


Well, in fact, you can say whatever the hell you like, and that's the problem. .

Its "caveat emptor", unfortunately, with the onus on the buyer to make sure they're buying from someone trustworthy and know what they're getting. 

Not knocking on Swerve personally, but this is one major reason I'm not buying "Girl Scout Cookies" from him or anyone else, until/unless I hear that the GSC "ceeds" are great in their own right. I might be willing to be a beta tester in some cases, but I'm not willing to shell out top dollar for the "privilege". If GSC S1 (or whatever) is so awesome, it will be equally awesome in 18 months, and I'll buy it then. 



> Even if its a rare pheno that shows up in 1:5 ratio you can't sell seeds and say here is GSC. Especially if you selfed a GSC to get those seeds.


Again, not only "can" you, but this, unfortunately is the standard in the industry. Lots of ceed-makers are doing exactly this. 

I don't have any problem with someone selling me S1 ceeds of a "clone only" line, so long as they actually are selling me real S1 ceeds of the line in question and make clear that that's what they're selling. In fact, I'm actually growing out something like this right now (see my sig, below), and so far I'm pleased. . .we'll see how it turns out shortly enough. If the seller is truly "stand up" they'll have tested their line and say right up front if the thing puts out different phenos, how many, and which ones (if any) are like the original. Unfortunately, very few growers are actually doing this. 



> What people will give up their money for these days boggles my mind. It takes zero effort to just look at two good strains and cross them and sell untested seeds. It take even less effort to self plants and sell those seeds untested. The only effort this guy puts into anything is coming onto the internet to "defend" his garbage. So people seeing him defend his shit just assume that he's legit. Then when people have problems with his hermie weed he just accuses them of being a shitty grower. I mean I've never grown the guys shit but I know people who have and were not pleased. It really doesn't take a wallstreet shark to see how the dude operates.


Not attacking anyone in particular here, but this is a common MO amongst a number of so-called "breeders" now. Find a bunch of someone else's "elite" clone only strains that have a reputation, get them, cross or self them, make ceeds, then hype the crap out of the ceeds. The art here isn't "breeding", since this is not breeding in any sense of the term; the art is in PR and selling the product. In some cases "breeders" are claiming provenance over lines they had little to nothing to do with creating (eg "purple" lines; see above). 

Here are my earlier thoughts on this; Racerboy is right, there is some good stuff in the rest of this thread, too:
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/581388-kens-gdp-you-have-joking-2.html#post8245273


----------



## echlectica (Dec 29, 2012)

yesum said:


> I am in socal any way for me to get some of these seeeds(guessing not)? I am very satisfied with the GDP I grew from Ken btw.


HAHA! I live in Texas. Thats the beauty of seeds once they are in your hands you can take them anywhere. I just wish I had realized what these were a long time ago. I got hundreds so I've grown hundreds from seed over the years. I've gotten some diferent phenos out of em but all of it is super dank. Don't worry though I'll be seeding the ibl's and doing some judicious crosses. When I do the crosses I'll kick down some seeds to people to test out, and I'll throw in some of the ibl's. The fact is that if you have the capacity to grow thirty plants at a time from seed then you can start enough individual seeds to pick out phenos, if you can do that you can breed. I can do that, and I have the goods, they are coming just gimme about a year and I'll have plenty of seed. And the fact is I'm way too lazy to try and market shit so since I'm really doing this just so I can have more fresh seeds, whatever I let go will probably be really cheap or free.


----------



## echlectica (Dec 29, 2012)

I think it bares noting here that it is fine to sell f1 hybrid seed to someone as long as you label it as such. Its these s1's that are unethical IMO. f2 and f3 are not really the best to be seeds but you can get alot of genetic diversity out of them. Its when you get to f4 and beyond that things start to get really stable. This is common knowledge to anyone who has bee doing this for any amount of time. Don't worry about punnet squares they just complcate things, rather start with stable parents and choose what you like from the progeny.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 29, 2012)

unless, al the p1 and p2 stock are related and worked to stability

a full picture of the genetics back ground is needed to say with certanty that any p1,p1 or f1,to f whatever is table

and when people either wont give it out or dont know it, its impossible to tell

some breeders like to know what they are working 

and imho clone only breeders are *possibly* saturating the market with inferior genetics,even if that generation of hybrids turned out ok

i like recessive or dominate rares phenos as breeders more than clone only's , i guess it just takes more work to work a strain vs toss a clone only in with a popular male or vice verse


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 29, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> fact is the people who claim to have breed GSC think the mother is durban x f1
> 
> and imho makes no sense for a strain to be called f1, so im not sure the guys who claim to have started passing it around even know what they are talking about
> 
> ...


You're misunderstanding the name, f1 isn't a "generation" of Durban poison it's a cross that they named. 
"It's called f1 durb because it got us high so fast" -pieguy420. a formula 1 car I.e. F1. 
The whole f1 strain confused me too until it was explained. They won't tell any1 outside of their circle what they crossed with Durban poison to get F1. Also, pieguy has smoke outs at a club in San Francisco and is always inviting people to smoke the real GSC.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 29, 2012)

anyone could claim after the fact anything, without a clear picture of its family genetics, i call BS on all they say

the hype is over, cuts used to be 1500, now they are like 250 . . . . .and its still a shitty yield . . .. . .looking more and more like the furby of 2012 then a true breeders strain or even head stash as there is already so much fire on the market

and if it was a cross vs a bag seed then they could make more and make tons . . . . . . .but nope no future to produce a cross of there inside circle genetics, secrets are for people with lies to spin

i liked the cherry pie more anyway when i smoked em


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 29, 2012)

You can call bs on what they say but pieguy continues to invite "naysayers" to come try to the real GSC and the f1 durb and the Y and the snowman and pink champagne. So they can back up what they say.


----------



## echlectica (Dec 29, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> anyone could claim after the fact anything, without a clear picture of its family genetics, i call BS on all they say
> 
> the hype is over, cuts used to be 1500, now they are like 250 . . . . .and its still a shitty yield . . .. . .looking more and more like the furby of 2012 then a true breeders strain or even head stash as there is already so much fire on the market
> 
> ...


Holy shit I've been out of circulation too long. We used to sell clones of the dankest shit (elite)for $50. I knew the price had gone up but damn. So I just met some people here who have a huge operation but their genetics are mediocre at best, and they wanted me to trade clone but I don't want what they have. They make some decent bubble hash I was thinking of trading for some of that but damn, whats fair? They would be getting some super dank shit in the trade.


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 29, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> anyone could claim after the fact anything, without a clear picture of its family genetics, i call BS on all they say
> 
> the hype is over, cuts used to be 1500, now they are like 250 . . . . .and its still a shitty yield . . .. . .looking more and more like the furby of 2012 then a true breeders strain or even head stash as there is already so much fire on the market
> 
> ...





Drain2waste said:


> You can call bs on what they say but pieguy continues to invite "naysayers" to come try to the real GSC and the f1 durb and the Y and the snowman and pink champagne. So they can back up what they say.



Also, f1 durb x GDP is cherry pie.


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 29, 2012)

Also, the hype is far from over with dispensaries still laying down 4000/LB for the forum cut of GSC in the Bay Area where there is an abundance of fire strains.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 29, 2012)

i don t doubt that the cut is his cut . . . . . what i doubt is the genetics claimed . . . . . .i made a cross in my attic that was bomb, lower yield and grape fuel jelly smell . . does that mean its worth 1500 a cut, and i mean super fire, im the only person who has it

i call shenanigans, until the genetic history is released i could care less if he wants me to smoke his head stash . . thats what its for . .


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 29, 2012)

Drain2waste said:


> Also, the hype is far from over with dispensaries still laying down 4000/LB for the forum cut of GSC in the Bay Area where there is an abundance of fire strains.


i dont buy weed cuase its popular in SF or LA . .and i def dont keep genetic stock based on 100%hype . .. . . .as it is not been proven to be anything till the genetics veil is removed

if you want it cool, im down for you 

i like expensive glass, some dont . . i dont go why not . . !! blah blah blah its the best

when good cuts are abundant to most with a social scene . . . .breeders need to be trusted that they are releaseing known genetics not bag seed un worked crappy one hit wonder genetics

most of the GSC cross's in seed form i have heard of seem to be fucked in on eway or another, or at least i havent heard of any home runs from its cross's yet


----------



## djburns1 (Dec 29, 2012)

I think that drain2waste should ease up and go back to watching the Hardy Boys or Murder She Wrote - we all hear what you're saying and, relax, things sort themselves out over time. If you want to beat your chest and consider yourself the supreme being for uncovering a big conspiracy then move to Washington DC and have at it. I have grown a few killers from cali connection and a few duds but the same can be said for every breeders gear out there.

PS - I bet you've grown Barneys Tangerine Dream


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 29, 2012)

djburns1 said:


> I think that drain2waste should ease up and go back to watching the Hardy Boys or Murder She Wrote - we all hear what you're saying and, relax, things sort themselves out over time. If you want to beat your chest and consider yourself the supreme being for uncovering a big conspiracy then move to Washington DC and have at it. I have grown a few killers from cali connection and a few duds but the same can be said for every breeders gear out there.
> 
> PS - I bet you've grown Barneys Tangerine Dream


This isn't about me first of all, I'm just laying down the facts it's up to you to interpret them. 

PS-you're wrong about "Barney's tangerine dream". Access to elite clones prevents me from dealing with seed companies.


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 29, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i dont buy weed cuase its popular in SF or LA . .and i def dont keep genetic stock based on 100%hype . .. . . .as it is not been proven to be anything till the genetics veil is removed
> 
> if you want it cool, im down for you
> 
> ...


Well said, I like the forum GSC because its strong. Tested @ 28% THC consistantly.


----------



## gagekko (Dec 29, 2012)

Im not a breeder by any means. Ive also only had my card for 6 months now so my experience growing is also limited.

So being a "noob", u can rest assured I've probably made almost every noob mistake in the book - with even more to come.

But even those of us that lack experience, that doesnt mean we're stupid. It's easy to see this industry is filled with douche-bags and self promotors. I'm not trying to jump the bash swerve bandwagon but i can think of at least 10 companies I'd go through before I'd give him my business. 

That being said, if u are chasing after the latest and greatest strain, you are settjng yourself up for disappointment unless you got those magical connections most of us dont


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 29, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i don t doubt that the cut is his cut . . . . . what i doubt is the genetics claimed . . . . . .i made a cross in my attic that was bomb, lower yield and grape fuel jelly smell . . does that mean its worth 1500 a cut, and i mean super fire, im the only person who has it
> 
> i call shenanigans, until the genetic history is released i could care less if he wants me to smoke his head stash . . thats what its for . .


The people that created GSC don't sell cuts for any amount. It's the forum cut that is going for high prices from people that don't even know the breeder. That's just other people capitalizing on the hype. From what I've heard the breeders won't sell a cut for any amount. As far as the genetics, the only secret they won't give up is the cross that made F1 durb. It's their right to hoard that info as they made they strain.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 29, 2012)

Drain2waste said:


> Also, f1 durb x GDP is cherry pie.


ya f1 generation . . . . only a clown woudl introduce a plant called f1 into the breeding scene all is causes is trouble and now you r confused too


Drain2waste said:


> The people that created GSC don't sell cuts for any amount. It's the forum cut that is going for high prices from people that don't even know the breeder. That's just other people capitalizing on the hype. From what I've heard the breeders won't sell a cut for any amount. As far as the genetics, the only secret they won't give up is the cross that made F1 durb. It's their right to hoard that info as they made they strain.


its all a story, untill genetics and the people who put the blood and sweat to the mylar say whats up, 

until the "this is how it went down" story comes out, i call BS and i can and they have to groove on it just as i have to groove on there claims of special secrecy . . . .

breeding stock is breeding stock, if no one but you can be linked to your p1 and p2 and f1 then more than likely its BS

someone somewhere down the line outside there circle could easily say ya, i brought this to them or they got that from from, me, parents or breeding stock and so forth, but there none of it . . . .i call fucking shenanigans


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 29, 2012)

You're misunderstanding the F1 in F1 durb. I'm not confused bro I'm trying to help you understand that F1 in F1 durb has nothing to do with the generation of the cut. They called their hybrid "F1 durb" because if how quick it gets them high, I.e. a formula car (F1). 

Think of it as formula 1 durb


----------



## althor (Dec 29, 2012)

Drain2waste said:


> You're misunderstanding the F1 in F1 durb. I'm not confused bro I'm trying to help you understand that F1 in F1 durb has nothing to do with the generation of the cut. They called their hybrid "F1 durb" because if how quick it gets them high, I.e. a formula car (F1).
> 
> Think of it as formula 1 durb


 Seems like a poor choice of a name to me.


----------



## Surfr (Dec 29, 2012)

Drain2waste said:


> You're misunderstanding the F1 in F1 durb. I'm not confused bro I'm trying to help you understand that F1 in F1 durb has nothing to do with the generation of the cut. They called their hybrid "F1 durb" because if how quick it gets them high, I.e. a formula car (F1).
> 
> Think of it as formula 1 durb


Close but no. The F1 Durban is a cross.. The F1 stands for whatever the Durb was crossed to. Soo they had a strain called F1(or whatever) and crossed that to the Durban. And they call the finished product the F1 Durban... I have a buddy about to acquire the F1 along with Animal Cookies... So we shall see.


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 29, 2012)

Surfr said:


> Close but no. The F1 Durban is a cross.. The F1 stands for whatever the Durb was crossed to. Soo they had a strain called F1(or whatever) and crossed that to the Durban. And they call the finished product the F1 Durban... I have a buddy about to acquire the F1 along with Animal Cookies... So we shall see.



right on thank you for the correct info, I was just trying to explain it in a way it could be understood.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 29, 2012)

well i took this clipping down just to get a good photo its wet and still alive but hear you go im not gona take anyones word for ill let you know that jason at weedmaps smoke some he sead dam thats the real, how did you get it? lolz and hear im listing to people i dont even knowView attachment 2459371, i dont care if swerves cross is a good one ill buy it and if samewell seeds cross is a good one well ill be purchasing it who ever lolz but hey hit up jason at weedmaps in new port beach and ask him im hure all of you guys run clinics fuck it im gona enter it in the Los Angeles cup just for shits and gigles


----------



## thump easy (Dec 29, 2012)

cookie dough like a mother fucker pungent of cookies no lie lolz its one of my best movers it moves FAST. lolz good luck cant wait for the race to the crosses lolz ill be crossing it too and giving away the beens  and for clowns that introduce f1 lolz buba was a great f1 accedent lolz so were many but ill test is 99 enough of a selection for a test? also its not the science of spliting atoms its the science of how deep is your pockets for the the testing grounds  the only one hear with a cup is probley the scolar i be paying more atention to..


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 29, 2012)

Love this jam when I smoke on the cookies

[video=youtube;prLXvr2mbPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prLXvr2mbPE[/video]


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 29, 2012)

"and i did it all for the COOKIE what? the COOKIE!"

[video=youtube;B69ciKJOcOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=B69ciKJOcOo[/video]


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 29, 2012)

free beanz what?! hook it down...


----------



## tipper619sd (Dec 29, 2012)

well i would love to grow out some of your gsc thump


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 29, 2012)

Drain2waste said:


> right on thank you for the correct info, I was just trying to explain it in a way it could be understood.


now the story isnt its a f1 car "fast high" its cross and the f1 is the female and not the male

this gets funnier by the min

this is the issue

no real story as to how it was breed and the guys claiming its lineage is special and secret dont even know what breeding terminology is and called one of the p1 or p2(as sometimes its F1 durban and sometimes its durban f1)

in the real breeders circles it matters

if f1 was the mother of the durban f1, where did they get the male durban . . .anyone making durban seeds, an dif so wouldnt it be prudent information if the GSC was a hermied cross . . . .


----------



## althor (Dec 29, 2012)

Drain2waste said:


> right on thank you for the correct info, I was just trying to explain it in a way it could be understood.


 The way you explained it was nothing like that.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 29, 2012)

althor said:


> The way you explained it was nothing like that.


Yup. Any credibility he hoped to have in this thread is now out the window.


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 29, 2012)

I could care less because I have 0 credibility as I don't frequent growing sites and nobody here knows me. This guy can't understand that "f1 Durban" was the name of the strain, I provided a way that he understood I wasn't saying it meant "formula 1". he IMMEDIATELY understood HIS misunderstanding of the "F1". Take your non comprehending ass back to school. I got swerve to show his true colors regardless of what anyone else thinks they know.


----------



## 69Bandit (Dec 29, 2012)

Drain2waste said:


> I could care less because I have 0 credibility as I don't frequent growing sites and nobody here knows me.



If you link us to your profile on whatever site you use it would add credibility and we would get to know you faster.

Being the fact that you soley registered to tear swerve a bigger buddah hole means you have some proof of his misconduct, perhaps you should post the evidence on how you exposed him on "instagram" or whatever it is. Calling someone down/names etc doesn't really mean shit. the impact this thread had on my perception of cali-connection is about 1/10th what it would be with proof.


----------



## Juan0288 (Dec 29, 2012)

N were only tlkn bout the GSC cut here, every other cut swerve has is legit n verified so tbh yea I may POSSIBLY think twice if swerve does end up releasing it but I'll order a chem or og or any other strain from swerve for that matter, just not fems  

It's a little rediculous u register w.a site soley to bash swerve. Y wld u let some1 u clearly can't stand rent so much space in ur head. Who cares, especially if u dnt even use seed banks n only grow elite clone only strains, u shldnt even have interactions w.swerve or Cali conn anyway. Even if he did drop GSC beans ur not buyin em man, so I guess my ? Is y do u care so much to go thru all the trouble


----------



## Juan0288 (Dec 29, 2012)

N plz dnt say to educate all of us so we dnt get duped, bc ur way too emotionally involved tlkn mad shit bout him for it not to be personal. It just seems like a lot to do to go out of ur way to discredit some1 it seems. Man if I had elite clone onlys I wldnt care what ppl said they had or whatever. I'm being smokin FIRE all day n when I wasn't id be watching those beauties make there way to the finish line w.a big ass smile on my face


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 29, 2012)

Like I said before this isn't about me. He's being exposed on Instagram he talks on there and he posts pics of his "GSC" cut on there. There's people on there telling him his shits fake and proving it with pics. @swervetcc is swerves Instagram account. You guys believe what you want I'm just presenting facts.


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm posting all this from my phone while on the go. I don't know how to put a link in my profile


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 29, 2012)

put up or shut up


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Dec 29, 2012)

Can't believe Swerve hasnt even popped in yet to tell everybody how much of a lie this all is.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 29, 2012)

looks like a key move if he already knows and people have figured out how to get under his skin, and if he didnt post and let the flower out and let people crateek his finished flower, what its all about is the flower in the end, i think it would be a good move i dont know who raskal is never hear of him but his shit is just as good im not shure but he dont put himself out thier like that but his genetics are up thier like swervs. I think think its a champ move its like jujitsue or boxing its a stradegy move or mabe its just me.. But he already made it... all he has to do is just put the beens out thier, and the rest is history... good luck im out..


----------



## KingsKush (Dec 29, 2012)

*Time will tell*.I have seen many "super strains" disappear after people realized they were trash and stopped buying them.And I have seen some blow up and become very popular out of no where like SLH...-just saying time will WEED out the fakes!!!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 29, 2012)

what is slh?


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 29, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Can't believe Swerve hasnt even popped in yet to tell everybody how much of a lie this all is.


He was arguing for days until he started realizing he was getting too deep in lies. He is getting embarrassed on Instagram. I posted this here because he disappeared from IG and its easy to "chit chat" on there. He posted on here 2 days after disappearing from Instagram which is so easy to reply and talk to on there. I know he was watching try to figure out how to back up his lies, and I know he's reading this thread too and just lurking. Amateur breeder and a snake most importantly. 

He just said some shit about how he's going to be "laughing all the way to the bank" fuckin snake


----------



## 69Bandit (Dec 29, 2012)

Drain2waste said:


> Like I said before this isn't about me. He's being exposed on Instagram he talks on there and he posts pics of his "GSC" cut on there. There's people on there telling him his shits fake and proving it with pics. @swervetcc is swerves Instagram account. You guys believe what you want I'm just presenting facts.



Read it, unfortunately but it clears things up.

Drain2Waste is pissed off because he had some LA Confidential go bad on him

"
drain2waste 5 days

I've ran swerves shitty genetics, seen nothing but hermies and auto flowers that weren't labeled or sold as auto flowers. So what now douche bag? Swerve groupie"



then he invited a group of people. 


drain2waste 6 days
@swervetcc running fake genes, doesn't even know the true lineage but he "gets it from the breeder" HAHA, swerve is not a real breeder @pieguy420 @trooperstormy_541 @marley561 @istayhigh707






Apparently Pieguy420 knows what the real cut is, trooperstormy_541 has the real cut etc etc. checked out Troopers profile and he has been growing GSC for quite some time with alot of tags of "#notinyourgarden" in every picture. I figure hes egotistical, and doesn't want the cut to go to seed. if he does infact have the only real cut then he should be be happy that swerve doesn't have the real deal, not bashing him for having a so called "fake cut"


Drain2waste has a right to be mad but registering on forums just to make a thread to discredit swerve seems a bit much. but then again i don't know how much damage was done when he ran the bad seeds. 




I'll judge swerve based on his gear, not your word.

Rage elsewhere.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 29, 2012)

well drain to waist as you become part of this growing seen first run your gear test it in an area dont mother it and fill up your hole room, things happend everything from raids to sniches a tweeker getting his head cut off a couple of houses down and people robing the store and jumping and getting arested in your back yard anything can happend lolz im not kidding talk about at the wrong place at the wrong time shit happends earth quaks your electicity company servicing a pole behind your fucken house and ever fucken thing is just banging out the fucken perimiter no generatore pumps down chillers down for hours you got to grow up and relize you have to study your plants thats the other obstical you have look and spend time in the room examin your shit its a must if you plan on doing this longer who is to say you didnt cause the herm but as a pro you should already know this and study your new strains thats just the number one rule dont trust shit not your meter not you gear not your room you yourself check the sighn on your plants and recalibrate meter stick to nutrients you know dont mix up shit.. i aint even gona say any more im already tired good luck and im checking the gsc for realz


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 30, 2012)

69Bandit said:


> Read it, unfortunately but it clears things up.
> 
> *Drain2Waste is pissed off because he had some LA Confidential go bad on him*
> 
> ...


you couldn't be more wrong about the bolded sentence. I'm not even sure how you came to that conclusion. You did 1/4 of the homework that you could of to see swerves shadyness. Once again this isn't about me this is about all consumers of swerves business.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ounevinsmoke (Dec 30, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> now the story isnt its a f1 car "fast high" its cross and the f1 is the female and not the male
> 
> this gets funnier by the min
> 
> ...


Yea the BS is too thick for me to even try and undertsand whats going on... What breeder is so protective over his plants genetics like this? Its stingy and selfish and does not belong in this wonderful industry. Soon he will want to patent the damn seeds a la Monsanto. Makes no sense what so ever. He did not put a puzzle together and discover the cookie flavor... All lies until I see people consistently growing cookie flavored weed plants. He's probably flushing his plants with mint water then harvesting for all we know.
As for this Guy Drain2waiste just sounds like a Troll... Pointing fingers yelling he's not real he's a fake... Get a life man grow your shit and be happy... To much negativity coming from your post. 

Putting so much energy into Swerve is just Ultimate Trolling and you look foolish... In all honesty GSC is probably not even on most peoples list of future plants to grow. I would never breed my own plants with such a flavor. The idea sounds horrible. 


Take my advice and just retire this thread man its too much hate here as it is... Peace


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 30, 2012)

Ironically, the best way to avoid having your varieties copied is to make TRUE F1's (crossing 2 IBL's of different origin). Then the F2's are all over the place. Give the likely heterozygous nature of the plant, it will prove difficult to reproduce (but not impossible). That is your window to capitalize on something new, and it's just the nature of the beast. Doing this, however, requires intense amounts of work. Or I guess you can just breed with polyhybrids (F1xF1).


----------



## 69Bandit (Dec 30, 2012)

Drain2waste said:


> you couldn't be more wrong about the bolded sentence. I'm not even sure how you came to that conclusion. You did 1/4 of the homework that you could of to see swerves shadyness. Once again this isn't about me this is about all consumers of swerves business.



Yeah, sorry i don't know what strain it was, i just guessed since i heard there was a bad batch of that strain i figured you got it.


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 30, 2012)

ounevinsmoke said:


> Yea the BS is too thick for me to even try and undertsand whats going on... What breeder is so protective over his plants genetics like this? Its stingy and selfish and does not belong in this wonderful industry. Soon he will want to patent the damn seeds a la Monsanto. Makes no sense what so ever. He did not put a puzzle together and discover the cookie flavor... All lies until I see people consistently growing cookie flavored weed plants. He's probably flushing his plants with mint water then harvesting for all we know.
> As for this Guy Drain2waiste just sounds like a Troll... Pointing fingers yelling he's not real he's a fake... Get a life man grow your shit and be happy... To much negativity coming from your post.
> 
> Putting so much energy into Swerve is just Ultimate Trolling and you look foolish... In all honesty GSC is probably not even on most peoples list of future plants to grow. I would never breed my own plants with such a flavor. The idea sounds horrible.
> ...


No trolling just presenting facts.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2012)

your facts are second and third hand information . . . . . *and no one cares if swerve is wrong, not a soul, not even swerve
*
we live in the real world, where people are wrong, and/or right thats it, as long as you dont steal, take from others unknowingly or without asking, your ok in my book

and if he chooses to seed that cut up and sell it its his choice, grow up

no one is forcing you to buy his weed, and i dont see any other industry threads where you are calling em out . . .so grow up, its obvious you have a inny boner for swerve , and guess what no one cares as it only matters to you


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2012)

its Rollitup.org's thread . . keep crying . .cry swerve a river

all it does is make you look like a fly tying to swat a breeder

your first hand facts have changed from f1 car to something else

the no one else has our cut talk . .blah blah blah, i know for fact GDP rep has it and so do many others 

so your i dont have links i dont have proof, all i have is my words means nothing 

little man

and even if swerve is wrong, what does it matter . . . .all he has to do is say im wrong then all your bitching is just that bitching from a . . .

swerve is no saint but he does have bomb genetics and if he breeds with it more than likely its good smoke, even if its not the fake GSC or teh real fake GSC


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 30, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> its Rollitup.org's thread . . keep crying . .cry swerve a river
> 
> all it does is make you look like a fly tying to swat a breeder
> 
> ...


Blah blah blah I already exposed swerve your opinion is moot


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2012)

yes you did

david vs golith

and david wins

swerves dynasty of trechery has been toppled by your "exposure" of his cut name fiasco . . . . . . 

headline news POT WORLD TODAY

and you did it +1


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 30, 2012)

Still trying to make this about me. I'm just presenting facts, like I said on Instagram, if I made at least one person other than me realize how shady swerve is then I got what I wanted. Swerve isn't making that much noise lol he has a shitty rep already thanks to himself.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2012)

so if i look up instagram swerve GSC and look up my friends GSC(GDP REP) then they will look differnt . .how


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm going to sleep i have lots of work to do tomorrow as I'm sure most of us do. I will be back tomorrow.


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 30, 2012)

Drain2waste said:


> I'm going to sleep i have lots of work to do tomorrow as I'm sure most of us do. I will be back tomorrow.


why? >.< so you can "expose" swerve and tell us about how much of a bad guy he is? lol get real dude nobody cares most of this thread has been a bunch of people exposing you for what a monkeys ass you are. 

i could bitch all day about nwgdp rep and gdps bullshit genetics and how kenskush was some bullshit germination rates, and how i wasnt the only one, but i dont give a fuck live and let live, did it affect my opinion of them? yes did effect others? maybe but for the most part no, cause i should have just followed suite like everyone else and got the GDP and been happy. instead i pulled thier wild card and got some bullshit, grow up, well see if thier GSC is the real deal, or some fire or wtfe.

but you need to let it go. and you know whats even more fucked,

i do think swerve is money hungry and his prices are outrageous for the product.(it fucking seed after all)
B) ive never even smoked GSC, ive seen it grown on here and i personally think its weak genetics.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2012)

hey if you want to taste girl scout cookies when you smoke, by some thin mints and chew em up rigth as you smoke . . . . . pro tip. i exposed em all


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 30, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> why? >.< so you can "expose" swerve and tell us about how much of a bad guy he is? lol get real dude nobody cares most of this thread has been a bunch of people exposing you for what a monkeys ass you are.
> 
> i could bitch all day about nwgdp rep and gdps bullshit genetics and how kenskush was some bullshit germination rates, and how i wasnt the only one, but i dont give a fuck live and let live, did it affect my opinion of them? yes did effect others? maybe but for the most part no, cause i should have just followed suite like everyone else and got the GDP and been happy. instead i pulled thier wild card and got some bullshit, grow up, well see if thier GSC is the real deal, or some fire or wtfe.
> 
> ...


right, lol...2600 views in 2 days but "nobody cares" lol and you guys keep coming back to comment and argue. Don't show your jealousy too much there bud, you're making a biased judgment based on Internet pictures of said strain but you've never even smoked or seen the real. Talk about making yourself look like a monkeys ass, sorry but you clearly identified yourself as an amatuer. Good night happy smoking.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2012)

nodoby cares shouldnt be taken as a generalization just a mindset . . . . . everyone looks at the dancing gorrila on the corner but they dont care . . .

and you already went to bed . . . .but ok . .have fun stalking swerve


----------



## ataxia (Dec 30, 2012)

ink the world said:


> There's been a bunch of shit in the "community" about GSC lately. Swerve isn't the only big breeder claiming to have GSC. The originators of the strain said both companies don't have the true genetics.
> 
> Either way after seeing the pic Swerve posted of his GSC cut I'll pass on it. Nothing says "lazy opportunistic money grabber" like that pic of his clone on a moldy tray in a room with the walls covered in black mold. Fucking disgusting. He should spend more time in his grow rooms cleaning and less posting pics of his $1000 dinner tab and bottles of champagne.


hey man! that tab was for two people ... not to mention his bi monthly trips to the dam. pictures of mansions...blah

Good for him, but in all honsesty, he's a cocky fucker though, I agree his garden looks like shit, and i've said that ever since he showed that shitty garden on the cover of HT. You rarely ever seen swerve next to a plant ..why? just askin....


And while everyone is talking about this pheno and that clone. While Swerve is living the good life and passing off iffy genetics. There are TRUE breeders, Breeders of today and tomorrow that are making landrace crosses that are on unemployment, struggling to make a buck and producing seeds from seeds. The same seeds you'll see swerve breeding with and paying 1000 dollar dinner tabs on their creation..... i'll do the pepsi challenge with a smaller banks strains against CC ....

what i'm saying is neither here ..nor there. It's just disgusting to me the way some of these young breeders flaunt their shit, while the old head breeders are moving soil pots with bum knees, and still managing to have a clean grow show. ......i follow swerve because i'm interested in seeing where these trains are going to take us .. I don't dislike him, i just think he has a childish mentality.

I've gone off base. SWERVE clean up your garden, a guy dishing out a grand for dinner shouldn't be reppin his company with a shitty garden like that. AND ALSO ....stop posting your dinner checks just to show us how our hard earned money, for sub par seeds is being spent.....

yeah i'm hating. And i'd hope you'd hate on me too if i were to pull the same garbage.


btw... swerve is watching ....that's why his last post was of a clone with the caption "no fortune cookies here"


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 30, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> everyone looks at the dancing gorrila on the corner but they dont care . . .


exactly.


@drain2waste ive only posted 2x and my first post is what caused the shit storm that made you look like a fool.

amateur? perhaps, but i dont like to be a copycat, so you will never see me buying into that GDP, GSC, OG, SVK, ect bullshit, cause ive seen it, smoked it, liked some of it, but i want all origional genetics, obscure strains, and unappreciated and under recognized strains. dont get me wrong i grow and breed some classics, but im not looking to remake the wheel they will become what they become and i will always show some respect by naming the origin/source of my strains, and breeds. i aint got no reason to lie about what i breed from i cant see him lying and how hard would it really be to get a cut of GSC, for real the way swerve should be ballin with those seed prices if he couldn't get a cut he could pay someone to fucking tissue culture it from a bud and have a cutting in 2 months.


----------



## ataxia (Dec 30, 2012)

"GSC" "TGA super soil here" "100 dollar hoodies" "i don't smoke flowers anymore" "100+dollars for unstable genetics" "blasting a pound for bho" .....these friends are considered the top breeders, and award winners in our business... and of course .... they're in it for the patients, not the money.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 30, 2012)

Drain2waste said:


> *right, lol...2600 views in 2 days but "nobody cares" *lol and you guys keep coming back to comment and argue. Don't show your jealousy too much there bud, you're making a biased judgment based on Internet pictures of said strain but you've never even smoked or seen the real. Talk about making yourself look like a monkeys ass, sorry but you clearly identified yourself as an amatuer. Good night happy smoking.


where just laughing at you.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;jhSRcTuv2lg]http://youtu.be/jhSRcTuv2lg[/video]


----------



## ziggaro (Dec 30, 2012)

Drain2waste said:


> Get the fuck out of my thread then. *nobody is forcing you to click my thread and read it.* For the fourth time this isn't about me.


not about you, huh?

You must have some sort of masochistic need for insults. It wasn't enough for people to be calling you an idiot over your instagram?


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 30, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> nodoby cares shouldnt be taken as a generalization just a mindset . . . . . everyone looks at the dancing gorrila on the corner but they dont care . . .
> 
> and you already went to bed . . . .but ok . .have fun stalking swerve


"Nobody cares" then why reply? Why are you here?


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 30, 2012)

ziggaro said:


> not about you, huh?
> 
> You must have some sort of masochistic need for insults. It wasn't enough for people to be calling you an idiot over your instagram?


Your opinion is relevant because?


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 30, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> where just laughing at you.


Facepalm* ok "closet grower" Lolol


----------



## Drain2waste (Dec 30, 2012)

I've had my laughs catching swerve in lies and seeing him dance at my command and I laughed extra hard when swerves "cut" lost all credibility. There's no need for me to be registered to this website any more so you all can go back to regular scheduled programming.


----------



## Grojak (Dec 30, 2012)

Was at a local disp yesterday that had GSC, I was like is that real cookies and he goes "it's what we call cookies here" he knew it wasn't real deal but that's what it came in as and it was dank, while there a guy came in with the real deal GSC (not sure the cut) the plant is not a producer, he claiming 2oz is an awesome yield but those tiny little buds were coated in crystal. I'm sure there are a lot of fake OG Kush's as it's popular, I know there are fake God's Gift... fake maybe is harsh. wait wait wait...

I don't like the word fake.. lets say there are different God's Gifts going around.. ones desirable the other is great if you don't have too much dank yet in your stable.... My point is people need to call shit what it is, that's why I pop seeds mostly, Cali Con GSC needs to be labeled and sold as Cali Con's GSC so as to not muck up the reputation of GSC (@ dispensaries or legal state ran shops)


----------



## Grojak (Dec 30, 2012)

BUddha is fucking DANK, not sticking up for that gangsta Swerve just saying... Here is my Buddha Tahoe at 6 weeks, this shit is so sticky just loading it from the grinder to a paper makes your fingers almost too sticky to roll.


----------



## foreverflyhi (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol more controversy behind this strain! Love it haha
check sig homies, I don't have the thin mint, but I do have the OG pheno, bomb


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2012)

i think that GSC makes your dick 3 . . .4 inches bigger


----------



## firelane (Dec 30, 2012)

If lebron james parents had 20 more kids, what are the odds they would make another one as gifted as lebron? Sometimes you just get lucky in breeding and will never be able to produce that one in a million again, no matter how hard you try. 

So even if you have the real parents you can't always recreate the child.


----------



## m420p (Dec 30, 2012)

Drain2waste said:


> I've had my laughs catching swerve in lies and seeing him dance at my command and I laughed extra hard when swerves "cut" lost all credibility. There's no need for me to be registered to this website any more so you all can go back to regular scheduled programming.


Well, when you come on here with a different username which I'm sure you will, try and be a little more civilized.
So much negativity these days. At least Swerve posts on this site along with a few other breeders. Don't take it for granted.


----------



## KingsKush (Dec 30, 2012)

thump easy said:


> what is slh?


Super Lemon Haze ... Lemon Skunk x Super Silver Haze...


----------



## Slippyone (Dec 30, 2012)

firelane said:


> If lebron james parents had 20 more kids, what are the odds they would make another one as gifted as lebron? Sometimes you just get lucky in breeding and will never be able to produce that one in a million again, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> So even if you have the real parents you can't always recreate the child.


Well said firelane.

Here is a shot of my GSC, drove to NorCal to get it from my brother who got it from Harborside. I am very confident this is the legit cut as he waited in line at 4 AM for a shot at the cut, was 2nd in line and they only had 5 cuts to distribute and he got 2 of them. The buyer from Harborside even called my bro back a month ago to see of he could get a cut back as the ones floating around now are mainly BS and not the legit cut.

Mine are currently in soil, 2.5 weeks into flower and they have the most unique looking leaves I've ever seen.
Making a grow journal on it soon.

Slip-

View attachment 2460186View attachment 2460187View attachment 2460188


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 30, 2012)

Drain2waste said:


> Facepalm* ok "closet grower" Lolol


Are you a grower or a smoker? Because I'll I see is bs-posts from you? 

Post your proof or get lost.

No shit talking, I'll I ask is for your proof . No here say, or watever. Just facts.

Post some pics of you gsc; buds or plants.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 30, 2012)

yes please PUT UP OR SHUT UP


----------



## echlectica (Dec 30, 2012)

firelane said:


> If lebron james parents had 20 more kids, what are the odds they would make another one as gifted as lebron? Sometimes you just get lucky in breeding and will never be able to produce that one in a million again, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> So even if you have the real parents you can't always recreate the child.


Sorry no, your comparing Nurture to Nature here. It is most likely that a good percentage of L.J.'s skills are Nurture. Nature has a part in talent but it must be cultivated. 
When we are speaking about two parent plants we are speaking about a fixed number of chromosomes you will observe a certain number of genotype and phenotypes from the parent set. That is unless you fuck with the chromosomes with a mutagen which is what these "Breeders" are doing when they spray silver on them, or any other mutagen for that matter. 
The problem here seems to be that no one involved really has any idea how to actually breed a strain they are just trying to steal other peoples strains by mutating a female into a male and using pollen from the "s1" to fertilze a female of the strain. Soma started doing this in the 90's and thats why most of his shit is known to be hermie strains. Just ask anyone in Amsterdam, the guy is a joke and so is Swerve.
Its a huge joke is what it is and the people who buy his seeds are butt of it and Swerve is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2012)

GSC will cure blindness and joundas


----------



## foreverflyhi (Dec 30, 2012)

echlectica said:


> Sorry no, your comparing Nurture to Nature here. It is most likely that a good percentage of L.J.'s skills are Nurture. Nature has a part in talent but it must be cultivated.
> When we are speaking about two parent plants we are speaking about a fixed number of chromosomes you will observe a certain number of genotype and phenotypes from the parent set. That is unless you fuck with the chromosomes with a mutagen which is what these "Breeders" are doing when they spray silver on them, or any other mutagen for that matter.
> The problem here seems to be that no one involved really has any idea how to actually breed a strain they are just trying to steal other peoples strains by mutating a female into a male and using pollen from the "s1" to fertilze a female of the strain. Soma started doing this in the 90's and thats why most of his shit is known to be hermie strains. Just ask anyone in Amsterdam, the guy is a joke and so is Swerve.
> Its a huge joke is what it is and the people who buy his seeds are butt of it and Swerve is laughing all the way to the bank.


So what u said about breeders doing so like soma or swerve, then is the OG rascal line right in there as well?


----------



## 69Bandit (Dec 30, 2012)

Is GSC even any good?

I have heard better things of Super Lemon Haze than of GSC.....


----------



## foreverflyhi (Dec 30, 2012)

69Bandit said:


> Is GSC even any good?
> 
> I have heard better things of Super Lemon Haze than of GSC.....


Super lemon haze (if grown right) is by far one of the best strains I ever smoked. Yes even compared to gsc, however, I myself always prefer a OG strain over any haze strain. 
I remember I purchased about a qp of super lemon and truth be told, after awhile, i got sick of it in little less then a o. Dont get me wrong, nothing like a super lemon joint, maybe once a week.
Till this day I have trouble keeping ogs to cure because they r just too bomb.I can smoke ogs all day, but strains like super lemon and gsc, eh I'll smoke it once in a blue moon or with some friends that are curious. Fun strains tho.
Btw yes gsc is bomb (if grown right and from a legit connect) hopefully my gsc will come out like the one I test tried, had OG taste with hints of coffee/coco undertones. The thinking strait tasted like mint cookie weed lol, not really my thang


----------



## echlectica (Dec 30, 2012)

foreverflyhi said:


> So what u said about breeders doing so like soma or swerve, then is the OG rascal line right in there as well?


I couldn't say since I don't know anything about the strain but if its ancestral lineage is know then go back and see if thats how they did it.


----------



## mrueeda (Dec 30, 2012)

Guys are u really talking of greenhouse superlemonhaze ??? Thats a news for sure...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 30, 2012)

i grew the super lemon haze i might of got the wrong phenoe but its shorty i didnt like it i cut it half way threw the grow, can you guys post pics???


----------



## Dankfactory (Dec 30, 2012)

Drain2waste said:


> Ill never support his gear based on how he conducts himself. Besides that all he does is back cross over and over LOL of course he has a shit ton of reports of hermies, auto flowers, and bad germ rates. Swerve is a terrible "breeder" it's no secret of how/why he started his shitty business.



I concur. Here's a grow thread I'm currently running. Swerve's shenanigans aren't worth the time or $. Plenty of danker, more reliable options available to the community. https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/576020-seed-chronicles-germination-report-grow.html


----------



## Dankfactory (Dec 30, 2012)

69Bandit said:


> Is GSC even any good?
> 
> I have heard better things of Super Lemon Haze than of GSC.....


My lady likes to pick up buds from the valley to mix in some variety every now and then, and GSC is something she's brought home on occasion. All I can say is, what's the hype all about? It absolutely does not smell or taste anything like thin mints, Carmel delites, shortbreads, or any other variation of Girl Scout recipes. It's your standard run of the mill hybrid that doesn't hold a candle to some of the other strains floating around CA. Just another case of people getting wowed by a catchy name and vividly crafted smokers-palate reports, not unlike some other ridonculous descriptions, Sub for example among others.(Baby-poo, rotting fruit, tinctured pine needles, shih tzu breath, etc)


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2012)

is it real yet


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2012)

thump easy said:


> i grew the super lemon haze i might of got the wrong phenoe but its shorty i didnt like it i cut it half way threw the grow, can you guys post pics???


i have a cut thats a ten


----------



## ounevinsmoke (Dec 30, 2012)

firelane said:


> If lebron james parents had 20 more kids, what are the odds they would make another one as gifted as lebron? Sometimes you just get lucky in breeding and will never be able to produce that one in a million again, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> So even if you have the real parents you can't always recreate the child.


Mother is a crack head so you gotta pump extra chemicals to produce that super pheno


----------



## Swerve (Dec 30, 2012)

ahhh your a fool kid @Drain2waiste.. funny how i put out all the legit info only the real people in the know have yet your dumbasss is again a fool.. kinda like instagram kid...dont worrie you will see my shit everywhere the whole family like i said cuz im connected like that .. i got the real girl scout cookies then the cookies then the cookies 2.0 , animal cookies , pink panties and what else im missing a few.. so yup def fakes consider we ahve had them for almost 3 years now..before your fortune cookies moniker even existed.. i just didnt want to work with it cuz it was pointless but after recent events well shes going all out. so cry all u want kid yeah you drain2waiste get a clue kid..cuz ive been around for over 10 yrs providing genetics and well im not gonna stop anytime soon cuz a kid who no proof ..is saying im a fake yet i have [pics of flowering and vegging plants as well as info. yet im a fake ... you just a moron...


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 30, 2012)

if fortune cookies is a bad cut does that make it fake or a bad pheno?


----------



## bundee1 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have smoked something out here in the northeast that was called Girl Scout Cookies and it smelled and tasted like shortbread cookies. My boy smoked me up and I was broke so I couldnt get any but I knew it was real deal because I walked into his apartment and asked if he was baking cookies. The moment I walked in all I could smell was weed, butter, and a slightly processed smell like Danish butter cookies that had been sitting in a tin too long. We had both been smoking all day so when I asked if he made cookies he said YES and I got so excited. 

When he pulled out the bag and I got a whiff it had a sweet buttery smell and the taste lingered on your tongue after a hit. The high was up, lightheaded and goofy so most likely Sativa. The high was nice but the taste was the bomb.

This was about 2 weeks ago and I was surprised it made it out here but since then no luck.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 30, 2012)

Swerve said:


> ahhh your a fool kid @Drain2waiste.. funny how i put out all the legit info only the real people in the know have yet your dumbasss is again a fool.. kinda like instagram kid...dont worrie you will see my shit everywhere the whole family like i said cuz im connected like that .. i got the real girl scout cookies then the cookies then the cookies 2.0 , animal cookies , pink panties and what else im missing a few.. so yup def fakes consider we ahve had them for almost 3 years now..before your fortune cookies moniker even existed.. i just didnt want to work with it cuz it was pointless but after recent events well shes going all out. so cry all u want kid yeah you drain2waiste get a clue kid..cuz ive been around for over 10 yrs providing genetics and well im not gonna stop anytime soon cuz a kid who no proof ..is saying im a fake yet i have [pics of flowering and vegging plants as well as info. yet im a fake ... you just a moron...


i hear that, where can we see these pics, if you don't mind me asking? would love to compare them to the ones that posted on the farm that has been proven to be the real deal.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 30, 2012)

firelane said:


> If lebron james parents had 20 more kids, what are the odds they would make another one as gifted as lebron? Sometimes you just get lucky in breeding and will never be able to produce that one in a million again, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> So even if you have the real parents you can't always recreate the child.


good post and common sense will leave me to agree with you. if this wasn't the case everyone that buy into these x's would have the same exact pheno in every pack and would not be chasing these clones the way they are. don't get me wrong, you'll find something good or even similar in some ways, but never the exact same pheno.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 31, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i have a cut thats a ten


let me see it mine was short supper fucken frosty for like a fucken diamond but it didnt yeild so if they dont yield moderate i dont keep waisting my light not saying thier is another phenoe thats better i got it from a clone place..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 31, 2012)

cookies cookies cookies View attachment 2460971View attachment 2460979View attachment 2460980what do you think samwell did i get my plug in?????lolz


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 31, 2012)

The forum cut is what most people consider the Real GSC. Now that the forum cut of GSC has been whored out everywhere in the last year, breeders everywhere are coming out with it. Kinda of fishy, a cut that's been around for atleast 6 years is now coming to seed all over?
The GSC is a very low yielder, I think the Cherry Pie (GDP pheno) is a much better cut.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 31, 2012)

nightmare have you looked at cloneville fucken calvins shop he's got the cut for sale the thin mint


----------



## thump easy (Dec 31, 2012)

also hes got seeds wifi crosses in seed form and lsd og lolz gota love LOS ANGLES thier is all kinds of good shit thats not in seed form THE MEGA OF MEGA's thier is so much fire out hear homie i wish arizona nevada colorado and michigan could see also cherry pie x alien dog check it out dont mention my name he's mad at my ass from a few years ago. platnuim black berry im gona have to were a mustash and glasses i hope i can get in lolz i stood him up on clones ya man fucken was taken fucken to long like a fucken month so i got them somewere else


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 31, 2012)

Cloneville is the first indoor weed I ever grew. Some of his cuts are real and some are fake. I like Progressive Options cuts better. It's the same thing though, some cuts are fake and some are real. Cloneville and PO use some cuts grown from seed, not what I'm looking for. The PO Chem D is not real and neither is the Fire OG. The PO Blue Dream is nice. Cloneville sells some awesome and rare seeds by private breeders. PO is selling seeds now too. I love seeds but if I'm getting a clone I want the original.

I have yet to see the GSC forum cut being sold at a clone facility. I still have several fake GSC that need to be destroyed. I had to get the forum cut from a grower.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 31, 2012)

well i have goten a king lui from p.o lolz must have been a mistake take a look View attachment 2461061it wont let me post but the king form clone ville was off the rickta scale and p.o. gave me a round golf ball nug nothing like the lui but i think it was a comon mistake fuck man my proxi is spitting me out like a bitch someone dont want me postin hear lolz and im getting all kinds of cockie i dont even go anywere well im out i thought id stick my ass in this forum i guess im not welcomed lolz


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 31, 2012)

But you always say this kind of shit. A broken record man. Why is your chem4og and cvk whack as fuck, and nothing like og or chemdawg? I thought all your shit was ultra fire according to you and your fanboys. And why aren't there reports of other breeder's genetics going fully auto? You act like you're on top of the game, but have the worst feedback I've ever seen, terrible grammar, and terrible communication skills. You're lucky you jumped into the game when you did, and got some loyal fanboys to stick up for you regardless of how you treat them, or how your beans turn out. Nice PM garden in high times by the way. Real professional.



Swerve said:


> ahhh your a fool kid @Drain2waiste.. funny how i put out all the legit info only the real people in the know have yet your dumbasss is again a fool.. kinda like instagram kid...dont worrie you will see my shit everywhere the whole family like i said cuz im connected like that .. i got the real girl scout cookies then the cookies then the cookies 2.0 , animal cookies , pink panties and what else im missing a few.. so yup def fakes consider we ahve had them for almost 3 years now..before your fortune cookies moniker even existed.. i just didnt want to work with it cuz it was pointless but after recent events well shes going all out. so cry all u want kid yeah you drain2waiste get a clue kid..cuz ive been around for over 10 yrs providing genetics and well im not gonna stop anytime soon cuz a kid who no proof ..is saying im a fake yet i have [pics of flowering and vegging plants as well as info. yet im a fake ... you just a moron...


----------



## canna_420 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> i hear that, where can we see these pics, if you don't mind me asking? would love to compare them to the ones that posted on the farm that has been proven to be the real deal.


On his face book page Swerve swerving

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=314628321989053&set=a.117969031654984.19085.100003256647787&type=1&theater


----------



## ink the world (Dec 31, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i think that GSC makes your dick 3 . . .4 inches bigger


Sam, you hit the nail on the head again.

I must be getting either older or wiser. I stopped believing in the Holy Grail, Golden Ticket or whatever term you prefer for the flavor of the month. Whatever, give it a few months and we'll all be talking about Viagra bud or something. This shits funny


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 31, 2012)

Uncle Pirate said:


> But you always say this kind of shit. A broken record man. Why is your chem4og and cvk whack as fuck, and nothing like og or chemdawg? I thought all your shit was ultra fire according to you and your fanboys. And why aren't there reports of other breeder's genetics going fully auto? You act like you're on top of the game, but have the worst feedback I've ever seen, terrible grammar, and terrible communication skills. You're lucky you jumped into the game when you did, and got some loyal fanboys to stick up for you regardless of how you treat them, or how your beans turn out. Nice PM garden in high times by the way. Real professional.


You mean all this PM! Zoom in it's all over!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 31, 2012)

only a *young *and* inexpeierecned *or *OCD* grower looks at PM as any indication of growers skill . . 

.shame on Swerve for not dousing his medicine in poisons,while in flower, for the precious fan boy critics pictures who still jock his nuts when the sun comes out

pro tip, if you got PM in flower spot treat fan leaves, yes oh my fucking god you have to spend time with your grow vs spray poison, 5ml gallon Zone from Dutchmaster, a good grower shoudl be able to produce a product worth smoking in almost any condition

lmfao , this petty and pathetic, dick shortening measuring contest cracks me up

when any of you have put as much time and effort into this industry as swerve or sub or any of the easy targets

i mean swerve or sub could drop a bead of ass sweat in a cut and provide more raw talent and focus for MJ than 90% of the people on this site


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 31, 2012)

Pro tip, keep your fucking humidity low. And you're a main participant in the dick contest dude, don't be such a hippocrate. I'm sure if anyone other than swerve had pm like that, you would talk shit about their skill. Good job ass kissing, I'm sure you'll be rewarded for your efforts. Maybe they'll let you wipe that sweat off and keep the rag. Who needs poisons for pm? Only an inexpso[ienr[ogncved grower uses poison for pm.


Samwell Seed Well said:


> only a *young *and* inexpeierecned *or *OCD* grower looks at PM as any indication of growers skill . .
> 
> .shame on Swerve for not dousing his medicine in poisons,while in flower, for the precious fan boy critics pictures who still jock his nuts when the sun comes out
> 
> ...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 31, 2012)

if you got PM , and you *havent treated for it*, or got infected in flower your fucked . . . . . 

nothing you can do bu treat daily and seeing as molds are some of teh smallest particle sin the air . . . we breath . . . it is impossible to say for 100% that you will never get it anyone with friends that grow or newbs that grow in my case wil lkow that you bring home what they have if you are not 100% carefull

lol another fly . . .keep buzzing like i siad, sub or swerve could spit on a plant and do more than yall

and if you can do better . . do it . .


Uncle Pirate said:


> Pro tip, keep your fucking humidity low. And you're a main participant in the dick contest dude, don't be such a hippocrate. I'm sure if anyone other than swerve had pm like that, you would talk shit about their skill. Good job ass kissing, I'm sure you'll be rewarded for your efforts. Maybe they'll let you wipe that sweat off and keep the rag. Who needs poisons for pm? Only an inexpso[ienr[ogncved grower uses poison for pm.


thing is no i would talk shit to a grower with PM, yall do

i could care less, just dont sell PMed bud thats not right, make it into Oil, winterize and filter with .02 micron screen, done as good as new, or just wash your product in iso after harvest and lower is grade donation

mites PM, thrips, bugs, all easy to get rid of and easy to get . . . . .any grower worth the salt they excrete will look at these as not big issues . . . . . while swerve and sub create things yall bitch about PM in High times photos, who cares . . .you want a picture to put on your wall, go buy a nice camera and take one

swerve had a bad 2012 . . . . . so all teh super smart guys go hes done and will never make good milk agian . . . yall need to go back to being customers and not farmers leave the milking to the people who dont give up with ever bump in the road


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 31, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> if you got PM , and you *havent treated for it*, or got infected in flower your fucked . . . . .


Only if you suck and can't keep your environment under control, or don't know how to treat it safely.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 31, 2012)

Uncle Pirate said:


> Only if you suck and can't keep your environment under control, or don't know how to treat it safely.


 . . .ok . . . .if you say so

so what environment triggers PM to have an outbreak then

id love to hear this. . . . and what poison is safe treatment in flower?

this ought to be good

still waiting if you know this should be "back of your hand" info


----------



## Jogro (Dec 31, 2012)

69Bandit said:


> Is GSC even any good?
> 
> I have heard better things of Super Lemon Haze than of GSC.....


Never tried GSC, but is very "hot" right now. . .in no small part due to just how scarce it is. 

I think the thing that people like about this isn't its taste so much, just the fact that it super-potent. 

This is one of a very small number of lines that will consistently test over 25% THC. 

IMO, given the number of lines out there right now will consistently test out at 20%(+) THC that are relatively easy to find, easy to grow, and inexpensive, I don't see this one as a "must have" in any sense.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 31, 2012)

i never understood how all of a sudden if you make seeds or breed or claim to be a breeder , that you are expected to be perfect, no mistakes, no mishapps, if some dude in your crew screws you it tarnishes the breeder and not the fucker

cracks me up the kind of things we expect of people who are looked up to or are providers or have status

haters gonna hate


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 31, 2012)

Dude you're dumb! 1 part non fat milk to 9 parts water, will keep PM completely off everything for 5 days at a time during flowering. Spray every 5 days in flower without poison, works perfectly! You could get PM during the first week of flower and be fine.

http://www.gardenguides.com/779-using-milk-control-powdery-mildew-garden-pest-tip.html

"The benefits of using milk to control powdery mildew haven't been isolated to Brazil. Melon growers in New Zealand are saving thousands of dollars every year by spraying their crops with milk instead of synthetic fungicides. The melon growers in New Zealand have been so successful that the wine industry is taking notice and beginning experiments using milk to control powdery mildew in grapes."


Lack of fresh air exchange is the #1 reason for PM. The second reason is getting infected clones. 
I have cured infected clones with Immunox spectracide. The cure to PM is myclobutanil during veg. It's sprayed on grapes all over California.


----------



## colonuggs (Dec 31, 2012)

milk leaves a residue.... use 3% hydrogen peroxide (h202)... 1/3 cup in a 32 oz spray boottle of water... every 4 days until harvest


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 31, 2012)

what was done with the pm bud? was it sold as meds? why wasn't it trashed? why is it ALWAYS swerve or sub? ALWAYS!!!!!


----------



## ink the world (Dec 31, 2012)

And another RIU classic off the tracks thread is born.

Hey Swerve,

Keep doing your thing man. My comment about the moldy walls wasn't an attack on you, just an observation. The crack about the dinner tab and champagne is just a difference in style I guess. It kinda comes off as a bragging thing to me. Not my style I suppose. 

You guys arguing about PM need to hit the beginner section here. Shit's funny


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 31, 2012)

if your buying his crap, you better go there


----------



## ataxia (Dec 31, 2012)

Swerve said:


> ahhh your a fool kid @Drain2waiste.. funny how i put out all the legit info only the real people in the know have yet your dumbasss is again a fool.. kinda like instagram kid...dont worrie you will see my shit everywhere the whole family like i said cuz im connected like that .. i got the real girl scout cookies then the cookies then the cookies 2.0 , animal cookies , pink panties and what else im missing a few.. so yup def fakes consider we ahve had them for almost 3 years now..before your fortune cookies moniker even existed.. i just didnt want to work with it cuz it was pointless but after recent events well shes going all out. so cry all u want kid yeah you drain2waiste get a clue kid..cuz ive been around for over 10 yrs providing genetics and well im not gonna stop anytime soon cuz a kid who no proof ..is saying im a fake yet i have [pics of flowering and vegging plants as well as info. yet im a fake ... you just a moron...


if it walks like a duck, and QUACKS like a duck ....it's a duck. "cuz i'm connected like that" .. i bet that little chimp Franco has more humility than this guy, and GHS is producing shit and you "see his shit everywhere".... I'm not here for this pissing contests per se. I'm sure swerve can grow me out of house and home. I just think you're arrogant, and (don't take it too seriously) you have a gang "crew" mentality. Whoever doesn't know, doesn't know... right swerve?

Keep that same "crew" mentality kid. I'm sure it'll get you far in life.



Samwell Seed Well said:


> only a *young *and* inexpeierecned *or *OCD* grower looks at PM as any indication of growers skill . .
> 
> .shame on Swerve for not dousing his medicine in poisons,while in flower, for the precious fan boy critics pictures who still jock his nuts when the sun comes out
> 
> ...


You're right about almost everything except that last sentence. You don't know who's on this site buddy, and i assure you breeders from yesteryear are peeking in and laughing at us right now.

On the other hand ....you're right about PM, BUT, if HT were to show up to do an exclusive on you ....is that how you'd rep yourself? Maybe it's not swerve's fault, maybe HT has full access and rights on the photos of his garden. idk.

but as far as your comments about PM your right! but a dirty garden, and dirty tables are prime for PM. and from the grow show my man swerve puts out in public ......well anyone could say... It's dirty ......

c'mon Italian boy .... it's in our genes to cook, lay concrete, grow tomatoes and wine, and last but not least.... CLEAN. pulrie. amico

ciao ciao Swerve ..


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 31, 2012)

this contest of who can topple the confident guy, just cracks me up

people see what they view as cracks in his armor and then attack . . . . . news flash fan boys you dont get anywhere in life doing things , the way other people want you to do it . . .that is what work is, you know where you work for a some dude who sucks the life out of ya

if swerves cut turns out fake he will just move on to the next project of continue with it and call it something new . . . . .this i saw the 

blooper in the movie while editing department dint catch so im special kind of hate is the funniest

keeps me laughing and gives me something to post about


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 31, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> milk leaves a residue.... use 3% hydrogen peroxide (h202)... 1/3 cup in a 32 oz spray boottle of water... every 4 days until harvest


I prefer milk. I don't get a residue when use at 10%. At 20% yes but not at 10%. H2O2 works as well, it breaks down into H2O after exposed to light for 24 hours.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 31, 2012)

ataxia said:


> if it walks like a duck, and QUACKS like a duck ....it's a duck. "cuz i'm connected like that" .. i bet that little chimp Franco has more humility than this guy, and GHS is producing shit and you "see his shit everywhere".... I'm not here for this pissing contests per se. I'm sure swerve can grow me out of house and home. I just think you're arrogant, and (don't take it too seriously) you have a gang "crew" mentality. Whoever doesn't know, doesn't know... right swerve?
> 
> Keep that same "crew" mentality kid. I'm sure it'll get you far in life.
> 
> ...


if your that 10% no need to stand up , i think there are close to a half million members here not nearly as many active so guestimation 10%(of active) still is like 1000+ people min, the messenger character doesnt change the words of the message

and ya swerve makes himself a target with his arrogance but hey he has some great genetics, and the crew mentality does suck balls . . . . .but i think thats just the scene . . .lots of weird stuff going on . .as long as no one is gaffing cuts or strains then i say play on playa


----------



## ataxia (Dec 31, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> if your that 10% no need to stand up , i think there are close to a half million members here not nearly as many active so guestimation 10%(of active) still is like 1000+ people min, the messenger character doesnt change the words of the message
> 
> and ya swerve makes himself a target with his arrogance but hey he has some great genetics, and the crew mentality does suck balls . . . . .but i think thats just the scene . . .lots of weird stuff going on . .as long as no one is gaffing cuts or strains then i say play on playa


In response to the first part of your post


Opinionated assholes like me or you will tell whether i'm part of the 10% .... but I'd rather stand ..heheh

... and in most cases the messenger's character does change the words of the message. .. Especially in the case of being a bullshitter.. almost exactly like The Boy Who Cried Wolf. 

i can agree to disagree though .... 

I can also agree whatever CC is doing they're doing right. They got the lovers, haters. They have a WHOLE thread dedicated to people talking shit about a strain that hasn't dropped yet..... which must tell you you've made a fucking wave in the biz...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 31, 2012)

if you really think about it is pretty funny,there is this online paparazzi trying to get pics of when hes falls in a puddle . . and it cracks me up, 

i see where your coming from with the messenger thing . . . but agreed . .agree to dis agree


----------



## echlectica (Dec 31, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i never understood how all of a sudden if you make seeds or breed or claim to be a breeder , that you are expected to be perfect, no mistakes, no mishapps, if some dude in your crew screws you it tarnishes the breeder and not the fucker
> 
> cracks me up the kind of things we expect of people who are looked up to or are providers or have status
> 
> haters gonna hate


Because they are taking money from people for seeds. If they were giving those seeds away for free it would be different but when your taking peoples money shit needs to be as close to perfect as you can get it and what ever can go wrong you should disclose.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 31, 2012)

i hear ya, it is work and they deserve every penny, this shit wasnt so legal when most fo these guys were risking there a holes to share and produce genetics, and now thats its business as usual in the US, almost, thats all it is is business, and people either buy fords or Chevys the arguments between em are for truck gunrack owners, 

i like stoney genetics thats it, and face to face i hear swerve aint to bad, who cares about a mans busniess persona, thats his business

but he did give out tons of free/replacement seeds

after he found the suspect male to be suspect he tried to make it right

to some it was damage done and a flame war forever

for others who accepted the situation for what it is, got good replacements and even others waded through the genetics to find gems 

like the aliendog in the predator i run was from the same hermie packs all the others piss about, the breeder that made it spent 1000's 

but got his gem, totally worth it

and im sure other with experience and patience got what they deserved too


----------



## Jogro (Dec 31, 2012)

I can't believe people are still spilling keystrokes over this nonsense. 

20 pages of blabber over ceeds that aren't even available yet? If I were Swerve I'd be loving the publicity. 

Again, IMHO if these beans are good we'll know soon enough. If not, we'll also know.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 31, 2012)

yo samwell y you so red in your pic and well serve is so pale?


----------



## thump easy (Dec 31, 2012)

im fucking with ya hahaha, i wana see some mother fucken flowers for realz


----------



## echlectica (Dec 31, 2012)

thump easy said:


> yo samwell y you so red in your pic and well serve is so pale?


Samwell's icon is the dude from Infected Mushroom.


----------



## Milovan (Dec 31, 2012)

thump easy said:


> nightmare have you looked at cloneville fucken calvins shop he's got the cut for sale the thin mint


nice, been working with calvin since 2005 and calvin always has good stuff but sometimes he is not right on.
Example his skywalker og cuts are short stouted indica when we know that real skywalker og
is really mostly tall sativa. 70/30 I believe. I have noticed a couple other mistakes as well but 
overall he has good stuff. Btw, I don't see thin mint anywhere at the web site. I must be 
too stoned or I overlooked? Not listed yet or 
is the thin mint reserved for V.I.P.?


----------



## thump easy (Dec 31, 2012)

yes it is tall i know and love the yielding sky walker og, lolz i gave him the master platnuim og way back wen i see he still has his secret stash do you know were i could relocat that buba gum og ow look on weedmaps all his new shit thier peep it under cloneville he finaly gave in, ya man i usto work with that cat and a few others back way back wen.. but ya man sometimes his workers suck..


----------



## chef c (Dec 31, 2012)

This The whole cookies thing is gotten somewhat out of control however I do think that's swerve is a tool and all of his strains are hyped to the max.


----------



## Dankfactory (Dec 31, 2012)

I refuse to purchase anymore seeds from, or engage in conversation with anyone who enjoys substituting pronouns, adverbs etc with, but not limited to, Wit, Dat, Sup, Dis, Foo, Holla, and/or refers to exiting either a thread or physical location by proclaiming " I'm out." Starting.. Now.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 31, 2012)

what about? someone who seas chin these nuts???


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 31, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i hear ya, it is work and they deserve every penny, this shit wasnt so legal when most fo these guys were risking there a holes to share and produce genetics, and now thats its business as usual in the US, almost, thats all it is is business, and people either buy fords or Chevys the arguments between em are for truck gunrack owners,
> 
> i like stoney genetics thats it, and face to face i hear swerve aint to bad, who cares about a mans busniess persona, thats his business
> 
> ...


says who, there are a whole heap of growers (til this day that are still waiting on replacements) on other sites that begs to differ from what you heard or saying. 
from your tone, you act as if you're speaking for them or what you're saying is actual fact, but all i see is you spreading false/misleading info. a little bit of research could have told you that.

mighty funny how some dude he trusted did the bullshit, but not to long ago one of his fem crosses was throwing out nothing but males and hermies and was taken off the market, but i guess you didn't see that either.
also, did you not see the fiasco with the la affie fems? am i the only one that actually reads what other says? he clearly stated that it was the mother of dna's la confidential but when called on it he reneged and said it was raskal affie. once again, a little research will show you this, instead of you passing on info of what you heard.

one thing i could admit is that some of these people are too sensitive about how he chooses to handle his business. if one really isn't fond of him or his breeding practices i would simply suggest not to invest into them. 
luckily i caught a couple of promos and my packs were basically $55 a piece, so if it doesn't work out, fuck it. but that's not something i would tell i those that are heavily invested. hopefully, for there sake, i hope they find nothing but fire.


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Jan 1, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I prefer milk. I don't get a residue when use at 10%. At 20% yes but not at 10%. H2O2 works as well, it breaks down into H2O after exposed to light for 24 hours.


TRY THIS....

http://www.amazon.com/Cleanlight-Hobby-Unit-Crop-Protector/dp/B008CGZCR0/ref=?ie=UTF8&m=AWHM9OFBYEL2Y



.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 1, 2013)

If someone gives you a clone and says here this is GSC. How are you supposed to know it isn't the real deal? 

Here's my strawberry cough. It might not be the original, I don't think it is. Guess what I label it and name the picstures though. You guessed it, strawberry Cough.


----------



## 69Bandit (Jan 1, 2013)

Swerve said:


> ahhh your a fool kid @Drain2waiste.. funny how i put out all the legit info only the real people in the know have yet your dumbasss is again a fool.. kinda like instagram kid...dont worrie you will see my shit everywhere the whole family like i said cuz im connected like that .. i got the real girl scout cookies then the cookies then the cookies 2.0 , animal cookies , pink panties and what else im missing a few.. so yup def fakes consider we ahve had them for almost 3 years now..before your fortune cookies moniker even existed.. i just didnt want to work with it cuz it was pointless but after recent events well shes going all out. so cry all u want kid yeah you drain2waiste get a clue kid..cuz ive been around for over 10 yrs providing genetics and well im not gonna stop anytime soon cuz a kid who no proof ..is saying im a fake yet i have [pics of flowering and vegging plants as well as info. yet im a fake ... you just a moron...



Not really impressed with this response. not a fan of thoughtless egotistical posts..... 
Anyone want to take a bet he has a white baseball hat on with baggy jeans?


----------



## xkushx (Jan 1, 2013)

*




Originally Posted by Swerve  
ahhh your a fool kid @Drain2waiste.. funny how i put out all the legit info only the real people in the know have yet your dumbasss is again a fool.. kinda like instagram kid...dont worrie you will see my shit everywhere the whole family like i said cuz im connected like that .. i got the real girl scout cookies then the cookies then the cookies 2.0 , animal cookies , pink panties and what else im missing a few.. so yup def fakes consider we ahve had them for almost 3 years now..before your fortune cookies moniker even existed.. i just didnt want to work with it cuz it was pointless but after recent events well shes going all out. so cry all u want kid yeah you drain2waiste get a clue kid..cuz ive been around for over 10 yrs providing genetics and well im not gonna stop anytime soon cuz a kid who no proof ..is saying im a fake yet i have [pics of flowering and vegging plants as well as info. yet im a fake ... you just a moron...

*



























swerve... how do you claim to have all these f1 durban and florida og genetics when you didnt breed either of those two parent strains? and the breeders of the REAL DEAL THIN MINT AKA GIRL SCOUT COOKIES strain are in the bay area no doubt about it. the f1 durban... the florida og all these cuts are clone only and the cats who bred it surely wouldnt hand off their prized cuts to some corporate seed bank for a bastardized breeding... clone only strains are clone only and unless people are prepared to grow 100 of your thin mint seeds they arent going to even come close to the original and thats IF your cut is even real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! quit tryin to ride the hype train call it something else because you KNOW it aint real.... there is no cherry pie in ANY of the original cookie cuts!!!!


----------



## xkushx (Jan 1, 2013)

drain2waste.... keep servin these sheep their daily dose of truth


----------



## jessica d (Jan 2, 2013)

lol anyone that thinks getting free hermes again to replace 6 months of wasted time or meds is ok. the guy sucks and many growers r happy to not get replacements. mr nice makes this clown look funny


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 2, 2013)

he told me he was givin a cut that i know a few people that personally paid 10 grand for. he's just so cute, isn't he?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 2, 2013)

GSC forum cut is all over Cali now. It's not hard to get, so I doubt he has a fake. I paid $100 for the fake cut and paid $10 for the real cut. There are trays and trays of the GSC forum cut in so many places. Swerves beans are fire but not worth all the hassle of poor germination rates, hermies and autoflowering bullcrap. His beans are also the second most expensive beans at seedbanks right behind Raskal's. Why take the risk of losing an enitre crop to bullshit seeds. His Tahoe OG doesn't even compare to the original Tahoe OG clone only.


----------



## NevilleS.2013 (Jan 2, 2013)

What's the genetic make up the hybrid....called gsc?


----------



## echlectica (Jan 2, 2013)

NevilleS.2013 said:


> What's the genetic make up the hybrid....called gsc?


Are you claiming to be Neville Shoemaker?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> GSC forum cut is all over Cali now. It's not hard to get, so I doubt he has a fake. I paid $100 for the fake cut and paid $10 for the real cut. There are trays and trays of the GSC forum cut in so many places. Swerves beans are fire but not worth all the hassle of poor germination rates, hermies and autoflowering bullcrap. His beans are also the second most expensive beans at seedbanks right behind Raskal's. Why take the risk of losing an enitre crop to bullshit seeds. His Tahoe OG doesn't even compare to the original Tahoe OG clone only.


I think he has a legit cut as well. Swerve might no be the best rep or best breeder but he does put out fire and he does try to make things right. I'm just going off my experiences with cc steains and I have a lot of that as I bought everything except for the new releases when the FEMs started coming out. At that time the only problem was the autos popping up but I did not get any out of what 8 packs. Everything was fire with Tahoe being the best and being that I'm in new York this is the closest I'm getting to dealing with clone only copies since I can't walk to a clone shop or a buddy who has the goods. I've tried plenty of breeders gear and I can tell you this Cali connection is definately has me as a customer for life just from the genetics.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 2, 2013)

Pipe Dream said:


> If someone gives you a clone and says here this is GSC. How are you supposed to know it isn't the real deal?
> 
> Here's my strawberry cough. It might not be the original, I don't think it is. Guess what I label it and name the picstures though. You guessed it, strawberry Cough.


Youre right it's not strawberry cough! Cough grows golfball shaped nugs, not spears.


----------



## xkushx (Jan 2, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> GSC forum cut is all over Cali now. It's not hard to get, so I doubt he has a fake. I paid $100 for the fake cut and paid $10 for the real cut. There are trays and trays of the GSC forum cut in so many places. Swerves beans are fire but not worth all the hassle of poor germination rates, hermies and autoflowering bullcrap. His beans are also the second most expensive beans at seedbanks right behind Raskal's. Why take the risk of losing an enitre crop to bullshit seeds. His Tahoe OG doesn't even compare to the original Tahoe OG clone only.




i bought two packs of tahoe og fem and i swear to god they were bagseed!! not a single keeper half were hermie . swerve is a fuckin seed nazi. he doesnt care about you or me or our gardens. all he cares about is his fuckin aston martin and his huge ego fuck that tool!! tryin to make a new story givin brett bogue credit for kennys gsc cuts.. and you are wrong my friend. the forum cut is NOT everywhere.... if you take the alaskan thunder fuck pheno cherry pie kush and take just about ANY og kush male to it you will get at least 10 different strains that look like cookies!!!! the f1 durban comes out alot in the cherry pie and the forum cut and are easily mistaken to someone who hasnt held a form cut in thier hands. ..... swerve has a fortune cookie cut .... hes over here talkin bout having the pink panties and the sugar cookies and al the other test batch strains he knows absolutely NOTHING about. the reason hes sticking to his story is because hes about to make a half a million dollars or more selling all you guys fortune cookies.... if he admits its not the real forum cut people wont buy it... he needs his pieced together false discredited story because there are ppl who believe him and follow him.. swerve is a sheep dog barkin at all u sheep sellin u all junk with high price tag. riding his own hype .... i hope u all research a lil bit and make your own decisions about his gsc beans... they will not be original. they arent even the same genetics as our cuts !!!!


----------



## xkushx (Jan 2, 2013)

NevilleS.2013 said:


> What's the genetic make up the hybrid....called gsc?




f1 durban poison (bay area exclusive strain that even we cant get!!!!) and florida (floh-ridah) og kush .... there is NO cherry pie kush and deffinately isnt any of brett bogues grandaddy purple in the gsc... alot of ppl get confused because there are breeders like squirrel (Swerve) who can make an extra 2$ per seed for feeding you a bullshit story.


----------



## althor (Jan 2, 2013)

xkushx said:


> i bought two packs of tahoe og fem and i swear to god they were bagseed!! not a single keeper half were hermie . swerve is a fuckin seed nazi. he doesnt care about you or me or our gardens. all he cares about is his fuckin aston martin and his huge ego fuck that tool!! tryin to make a new story givin brett bogue credit for kennys gsc cuts.. and you are wrong my friend. the forum cut is NOT everywhere.... if you take the alaskan thunder fuck pheno cherry pie kush and take just about ANY og kush male to it you will get at least 10 different strains that look like cookies!!!! the f1 durban comes out alot in the cherry pie and the forum cut and are easily mistaken to someone who hasnt held a form cut in thier hands. ..... swerve has a fortune cookie cut .... hes over here talkin bout having the pink panties and the sugar cookies and al the other test batch strains he knows absolutely NOTHING about. the reason hes sticking to his story is because hes about to make a half a million dollars or more selling all you guys fortune cookies.... if he admits its not the real forum cut people wont buy it... he needs his pieced together false discredited story because there are ppl who believe him and follow him.. swerve is a sheep dog barkin at all u sheep sellin u all junk with high price tag. riding his own hype .... i hope u all research a lil bit and make your own decisions about his gsc beans... they will not be original. they arent even the same genetics as our cuts !!!!


 Who are you calling sheep?
Just like I told your buddy, you arent breaking any news here. Swerve's reputations arrived long before the other day. Thanks for all the information that we all already have. 

Regardless, the Buddha Tahoe OG I grew out was fire and I will be purchasing a pack soon.


----------



## xkushx (Jan 2, 2013)

althor said:


> Who are you calling sheep?
> Just like I told your buddy, you arent breaking any news here. Swerve's reputations arrived long before the other day. Thanks for all the information that we all already have.
> 
> Regardless, the Buddha Tahoe OG I grew out was fire and I will be purchasing a pack soon.





sheep = anyone whos too ignorant to know swerves just taking advantage of the general lack of plant biology that the general population from growers have.

the only way people are going to learn is to keep exposing him for what he really is... everything i got was junk. especially that tahoe og i paid all that money for

swerves gonna take that fortune cookie cut.... take it to the cup and pass it off as the real deal and his reputation wont matter. ppl are going to assume just because he has a legit business that he has the real deal..... the real cali connection are growers like us keepin the clone only heirlooms on lock hidden away from lames like swerve


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2013)

You are a real gem keeping cuts on lock while the sheep is putting it in seed and spreading it to the masses!

And dude I'm calling bullshit 2 packs of Tahoe og and not 1 keeper?
I grew 3 seeds and found 3 keepers and the best weed I ever smoked since I've been growing till this day..


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah I call bullshit to, I have started a dozen fem Tahoe and all have been fire. And sayin you have stuff locked away LOL bullshit any thing that is any good people can get here in Cali.


----------



## xkushx (Jan 2, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You are a real gem keeping cuts on lock while the sheep is putting it in seed and spreading it to the masses!
> 
> And dude I'm calling bullshit 2 packs of Tahoe og and not 1 keeper?
> I grew 3 seeds and found 3 keepers and the best weed I ever smoked since I've been growing till this day..


cali connection is notorious for sending out bunk seeds... when you do so much volume and care about money more than your customers making mistakes is going to happen regardless. i bought two 10 packs of the fem tahoe og . i germinated every one of them and grew them all in one of my tables out of 20 i found 1 that was ok and it wasnt anything like the tahoe og. 

you missed the sheep thing completely btw. 

sheep....
"Someone who mindessly follows and emulates anything and everything in the name of fame/recognition. A waste of flesh and brain cells"

if you created a strain and somebody else came out with one claiming to the real strain and saying yours and all your friends are fake when you know your cut is the real thing....would u want ppl to know the truth or would you rather them be marketed to and ripped off buying imitation seeds claiming original genetics.... im not dissing or hating on anybody but swerve. the breeders of the strain have discredited swerve and he still is telling everyone our cuts are fakes ... i just dont want people to be ripped off expecting some great strain like i did when i was expecting the tahoe og to be great... ive seen 100 diff variations of tahoe og over the years ... that shows exactly how great of a breeder he is.. his flagship strain isnt even stable!!!!


----------



## xkushx (Jan 2, 2013)

RedMan420 said:


> Yeah I call bullshit to, I have started a dozen fem Tahoe and all have been fire. And sayin you have stuff locked away LOL bullshit any thing that is any good people can get here in Cali.


we got the bay area exclusives like the sunset sherbet.. power og. louie xiii og, florida og, f1 durban....
that "not in your bag" type of stuff that nobody will ever get cuts from.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tahoe fems 6 packs not 10 .Caught you in that lie !!!


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 2, 2013)

xkushx said:


> we got the bay area exclusives like the sunset sherbet.. power og. louie xiii og, florida og, f1 durban....
> that "not in your bag" type of stuff that nobody will ever get cuts from.


I have friends in the bay and can get most of the bay "exclusive " strains , but I like the pheno hunt , and when you find that special girl she's all yours , I can't tell you how many clubs have ask for my cut of a strain.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 2, 2013)

I have had great success growing Tahoe OG and Larry OG.... Jedi Kush failed me big time. Only two beans germinated out of a 10 pack of regulars.. Play at your own risk, Cali Connection isnt the only breeder I have received shitty seeds from.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 2, 2013)

clone only bullshit is crap to begin with and swerve is a greaseball


----------



## xkushx (Jan 2, 2013)

RedMan420 said:


> Tahoe fems 6 packs not 10 .Caught you in that lie !!!


i bought 48 female tahoe og. filled up a whole flood table wich is 20 plants... i grow other og cuts and they are fire but the tahoe ...they all sucked. the only excuse it could be is a bad batch of seeds because even if they were mislabeled they still should have been of quality and not 1/2 hermie and auto flowering!!!!


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 2, 2013)

No I don't believe any of that $1000.00 worth of seeds at a time BULLSHIT , I have grown og's for the past 10 years and got my original cut called Nepali's og kush from grass valley 10 yrs ago.And the Tahoe og fems are the only og seeds that I have grown that as potent as my og clone. And like I said I only started 2 packs .


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 2, 2013)

xkushx said:


> i bought 48 female tahoe og. filled up a whole flood table wich is 20 plants... i grow other og cuts and they are fire but the tahoe ...they all sucked. the only excuse it could be is a bad batch of seeds because even if they were mislabeled they still should have been of quality and not 1/2 hermie and auto flowering!!!!


And even if you did have 48(bullshit) the seeds still come in 6 packs not 10.And another red flag with this is the auto problem was with regs not fems , so just another hole in your story.


----------



## kpmarine (Jan 2, 2013)

xkushx said:


> *i bought 48 female tahoe og*. filled up a whole flood table wich is 20 plants... i grow other og cuts and they are fire but the tahoe ...they all sucked. the only excuse it could be is a bad batch of seeds because even if they were mislabeled they still should have been of quality and not 1/2 hermie and auto flowering!!!!


Really? You just said it was 2 10 packs, that's 20 seeds last I checked. You even said you grew ALL of the 20 you bought. Not the 48 you now claim, which would be 8 packs of seeds. Either you have been smoking too much, or you're talking out your ass on your experience with the Tahoe og. 



xkushx said:


> *i bought two 10 packs of the fem tahoe og *. *i germinated every one of them and grew them all *in one of my tables out of 20 i found 1 that was ok and it wasnt anything like the tahoe og.


----------



## xkushx (Jan 2, 2013)

when you grow seeds you have to grow at least 10 at a time to find a keeper. and 2 packs of ten is 20 yes... good job with your math.


----------



## xkushx (Jan 2, 2013)

RedMan420 said:


> And even if you did have 48(bullshit) the seeds still come in 6 packs not 10.And another red flag with this is the auto problem was with regs not fems , so just another hole in your story.


maybe you didnt read the part where i said i think the batch of seeds i got were accidentally shipped to me because they were complete garbage. they were mostly hermie and stretched and a few even went into flowering while still under 18/6 . regardless of what i got.. i paid for buddha tahoe og and didnt get it. 

and by the way the a tahoe comes in 10 packs of fem also.....


----------



## kpmarine (Jan 2, 2013)

xkushx said:


> when you grow seeds you have to grow at least 10 at a time to find a keeper. and 2 packs of ten is 20 yes... good job with your math.


So did you buy 48 or 20? You've said both? How did you buy 2 10 packs if they only come in 6 packs? How did you buy 48 if you bought 2 10 packs. You're still avoiding the actual questions I asked. I even quoted you stating both numbers in my last post. You going to address that or pretend like you didn't say any of that? 


To refresh your memory, I decided to post them up again for you. The important parts are red and bolded for your convenience.



xkushx said:


> *i bought 48 female tahoe og*. filled up a whole flood table wich is 20 plants... i grow other og cuts and they are fire but the tahoe ...they all sucked. the only excuse it could be is a bad batch of seeds because even if they were mislabeled they still should have been of quality and not 1/2 hermie and auto flowering!!!!





xkushx said:


> *i bought two 10 packs of the fem tahoe og *. *i germinated every one of them and grew them all *in one of my tables out of 20 i found 1 that was ok and it wasnt anything like the tahoe og.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 2, 2013)

xkushx said:


> when you grow seeds you have to grow at least 10 at a time to find a keeper. and 2 packs of ten is 20 yes... good job with your math.


No you don't have to start 10 , I found my best one in my first 6 pack


----------



## echlectica (Jan 2, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well that's probably not saying much since you are located on the East Coast and you're probably in your 20's and probably smoked schwag most of your life...


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 2, 2013)

xkushx said:


> maybe you didnt read the part where i said i think the batch of seeds i got were accidentally shipped to me because they were complete garbage. they were mostly hermie and stretched and a few even went into flowering while still under 18/6 . regardless of what i got.. i paid for buddha tahoe og and didnt get it.
> 
> and by the way the a tahoe comes in 10 packs of fem also.....


Who sells 10 pack fem Tahoe's??


----------



## xkushx (Jan 2, 2013)

RedMan420 said:


> No you don't have yo start ten fems to find a keeper retard , and two packs of fems is 12 retard


 the fucking buddha tahoe og comes in 10 packs. the regular tahoe og comes in 6. i had 50 beans total. 20 of wich were buddha tahoe and are still in the packages (2 packs of 10)...... the 30 feminized regular tahoe were junk... the 20 i grew inside, the 8 i put in my backyard and the 2 i gave away (leaving me with 48 ) were all junk!!! the only ones i haven tested are the buddha tahoe i dont want to waste more resources and time.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

what have you run from seed that you liked


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2013)

echlectica said:


> Well that's probably not saying much since you are located on the East Coast and you're probably in your 20's and probably smoked schwag most of your life...


Lmao! I guess beans I grew from other breeders in the last 8 years don't matter right? Schwag lmao don't you know my city is famous for Piff and sour? 
Hey but whatever you say since you know me and I've been smoking schwag bagseeds all my life lmao!!!
what a tool!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

echlectica said:


> Well that's probably not saying much since you are located on the East Coast and you're probably in your 20's and probably smoked schwag most of your life...


dude WBW is a respected grower, yall dont know the man your talking too

____

sounds like a bunch of stories up in here just crying trying to tarnish his name maybe shile accounts from haters . . . .

if everyone gets a bad crop ok bad breeded strain, if just you and a few others more than likely its grower mistakes


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 2, 2013)

xkushx said:


> the fucking buddha tahoe og comes in 10 packs. the regular tahoe og comes in 6. i had 50 beans total. 20 of wich were buddha tahoe and are still in the packages (2 packs of 10)...... the 30 feminized regular tahoe were junk... the 20 i grew inside, the 8 i put in my backyard and the 2 i gave away (leaving me with 48 ) were all junk!!! the only ones i haven tested are the buddha tahoe i dont want to waste more resources and time.


No bullshit you dumbass retard fems come in 6 packs Regs come in 10 packs , I now can see your whole "story" is bs and won't believe anything else you say!!!


----------



## xkushx (Jan 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> what have you run from seed that you liked


all the ograskal cuts and riot seeds were fantastic... ive had great results come from brett bogues grape ape as well... im not against seed growing. im just tired of watchin this dude rip ppl off . im not the only one who has had this exact same thing happen with the tahoe og. and hes not hte only breeder who does this to ppl.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 2, 2013)

xkushx said:


> the fucking buddha tahoe og comes in 10 packs. the regular tahoe og comes in 6. i had 50 beans total. 20 of wich were buddha tahoe and are still in the packages (2 packs of 10)...... the 30 feminized regular tahoe were junk... the 20 i grew inside, the 8 i put in my backyard and the 2 i gave away (leaving me with 48 ) were all junk!!! the only ones i haven tested are the buddha tahoe i dont want to waste more resources and time.


That makes zero sense.... Fem packs are always sold in 5 or 6. Why you ask? Because you get 100% females..... Regular packs are always sold in 10. Why you ask? because usually you get 5 or 6 females and the rest are male plants. I have never seen 10 packs of females seeds on sale at Attitude.


----------



## xkushx (Jan 2, 2013)

ur arging the same thing i just said...... they are ALL female. ive yet to see a male come out of any of the cali connection seeds
wether they are labeled as feminized or they turn out female there is no fucking difference because they werent even the strain i ordered


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 2, 2013)

All over sum stupid GSC cuts floating around FUCK GSC i got better!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2013)

The btog FEMs only come in 6packs buddy


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 2, 2013)

xkushx said:


> ur arging the same thing i just said...... they are ALL female. ive yet to see a male come out of any of the cali connection seeds
> wether they are labeled as feminized or they turn out female there is no fucking difference because they werent even the strain i ordered


There regs have males, there are people that get 
mad cuz they get to many males , you are talkin out your ass


----------



## xkushx (Jan 2, 2013)

every bean ive gotten from cali connection has been female and decent except the tahoe . and i was cool with the mixup but they didnt even offer to do anything about it. not even a discount if i bought a different batch.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

xkushx said:


> all the ograskal cuts and riot seeds were fantastic... ive had great results come from brett bogues grape ape as well... im not against seed growing. im just tired of watchin this dude rip ppl off . im not the only one who has had this exact same thing happen with the tahoe og. and hes not hte only breeder who does this to ppl.


how you run riot and got the balls to lift a finger at anyone is beyond me


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The btog FEMs only come in 6packs buddy


guys story is suspect . .not even sure hes a grower . . . what can you say . . .with all of swerves real issues, and then you got people making ones up hes got to be doing something right


----------



## xkushx (Jan 2, 2013)

they come in packs of 6 because instead of selling u 10 he can sell u 6 for the same price....... feminized just means the plant was reversed and bred with itself leaving out male genes completely guaranteeing every offspring be female............. its all marketing


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 2, 2013)

Dude sounds like your now complaining about the seed bank not the breeder. But I find it hard to believe you cuz you said ten pack fems , hmmm no such thing.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 2, 2013)

xkushx said:


> they come in packs of 6 because instead of selling u 10 he can sell u 6 for the same price....... feminized just means the plant was reversed and bred with itself leaving out male genes completely guaranteeing every offspring be female............. its all marketing


We all now what fem seeds are!!! But we all don't believe your story


----------



## xkushx (Jan 2, 2013)

could have been the seedbank but i doubt it... the tahoe fem were bunk and i dont think the buddha tahoe packs are fem but i know for sure the tahoe og were suppose to be. i never said the tahoe strain sucked. just that the seeds I GOT were shitty. im sure the f1 clone is off the hook.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 2, 2013)

6,478 views and still the drama ensues !


----------



## kpmarine (Jan 2, 2013)

xkushx said:


> the fucking buddha tahoe og comes in 10 packs. the regular tahoe og comes in 6. i had 50 beans total. 20 of wich were buddha tahoe and are still in the packages (2 packs of 10)...... the 30 feminized regular tahoe were junk... the 20 i grew inside, the 8 i put in my backyard and the 2 i gave away (leaving me with 48 ) were all junk!!! the only ones i haven tested are the buddha tahoe i dont want to waste more resources and time.


Here's the link from the Tude. Fem breeder packs of Tahoe og are x6, regs are x10. Yet again, full of shit. Here's a link to the exact strain, for your convenience: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cali-connection-tahoe-og-seeds/prod_248.html 

Oh, and the Buddha Tahoe comes in the EXACT same counts, right here for your convenience as well: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cali-connection-buddha-tahoe-og-seeds/prod_220.html

Please, show me somewhere, anywhere (That's legit.) where they sell regs in 6 packs and fems in 10 packs. It makes no sense. The point of a 6 pack of fems is because odds are you'll pull a few males with the10 regs, likely leaving you with about half females.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey ProfessorPot Nice Avatar Jk but yea i feel you all this BS cant we all just get along!!


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 2, 2013)

xkushx said:


> they come in packs of 6 because instead of selling u 10 he can sell u 6 for the same price....... feminized just means the plant was reversed and bred with itself leaving out male genes completely guaranteeing every offspring be female............. its all marketing


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 2, 2013)

xkushx said:


> i bought two packs of tahoe og fem and i swear to god they were bagseed!! not a single keeper half were hermie . swerve is a fuckin seed nazi. he doesnt care about you or me or our gardens. all he cares about is his fuckin aston martin and his huge ego fuck that tool!! tryin to make a new story givin brett bogue credit for kennys gsc cuts.. and you are wrong my friend. the forum cut is NOT everywhere.... if you take the alaskan thunder fuck pheno cherry pie kush and take just about ANY og kush male to it you will get at least 10 different strains that look like cookies!!!! the f1 durban comes out alot in the cherry pie and the forum cut and are easily mistaken to someone who hasnt held a form cut in thier hands. ..... swerve has a fortune cookie cut .... hes over here talkin bout having the pink panties and the sugar cookies and al the other test batch strains he knows absolutely NOTHING about. the reason hes sticking to his story is because hes about to make a half a million dollars or more selling all you guys fortune cookies.... if he admits its not the real forum cut people wont buy it... he needs his pieced together false discredited story because there are ppl who believe him and follow him.. swerve is a sheep dog barkin at all u sheep sellin u all junk with high price tag. riding his own hype .... i hope u all research a lil bit and make your own decisions about his gsc beans... they will not be original. they arent even the same genetics as our cuts !!!!


http://legalmarijuanadispensary.com/dispensaries/california/victorvillehigh-desert/lg
The forum cut is everywhere. Check the link $500 for the cut a legit cut. I've talked to the owner and smoked the buds. I know someone who bought it and they are selling it for $10 a cut.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 2, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> http://legalmarijuanadispensary.com/dispensaries/california/victorvillehigh-desert/lg
> The forum cut is everywhere. Check the link $500 for the cut a legit cut. I've talked to the owner and smoked the buds. I know someone who bought it and they are selling it for $10 a cut.


LOL at 500$ per clone. They are really rare though, they just can't make more or anything. They are really helping their patients .


----------



## apollo4 (Jan 2, 2013)

why by seeds from kids,they dont even understand yet.im sure he can get gsc cut,as ive been able to and many more.that said cc is for kids


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 2, 2013)

xkushx said:


> could have been the seedbank but i doubt it... the tahoe fem were bunk and i dont think the buddha tahoe packs are fem but i know for sure the tahoe og were suppose to be. i never said the tahoe strain sucked. just that the seeds I GOT were shitty. im sure the f1 clone is off the hook.


When CC seeds were first on the tude i saw 10 packs of fem beans. i swear i remember it... that was back before i knew swerves ways and used to keep an eye on the gear.


----------



## echlectica (Jan 2, 2013)

Pipe Dream said:


> LOL at 500$ per clone. They are really rare though, they just can't make more or anything. They are really helping their patients .


Do you really think these Cali, Bay area guys are doing this "to help their patients"? Really?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 2, 2013)

i dont know about that guys legitimacy regarding his growing... but i remember wanting to buy Larry og at first and seeing the packs switch from 10 to 6 all of a sudden one day. it was my first turn off... when i searched about it a while back it brought me to a thread where they were talking about how swerve was ripping off sick people. then he jumped my case in a thread about some OGK. im pretty sure they're were 10 packs at one point. AND YO IDIOTS THEY SELL 10 packs of FEM BEANS on attitude. omg... lot of brands offer it.


----------



## Dankfactory (Jan 2, 2013)

Gotta love this thread.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 2, 2013)

BeaverHuntr said:


> That makes zero sense.... Fem packs are always sold in 5 or 6. Why you ask? Because you get 100% females..... Regular packs are always sold in 10. Why you ask? because usually you get 5 or 6 females and the rest are male plants. I have never seen 10 packs of females seeds on sale at Attitude.


never say never

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/female-seeds-c99/prod_637.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i dont know about that guys legitimacy regarding his growing... but i remember wanting to buy Larry og at first and seeing the packs switch from 10 to 6 all of a sudden one day. it was my first turn off... when i searched about it a while back it brought me to a thread where they were talking about how swerve was ripping off sick people. then he jumped my case in a thread about some OGK. im pretty sure they're were 10 packs at one point. AND YO IDIOTS THEY SELL 10 packs of FEM BEANS on attitude. omg... lot of brands offer it.


Cali connection FEMs always been 6 packs as far as I remember and I recieved the btog when they first dropped with the Louis xiii of cross. I've been a Cali connection fan since I really got into growing and never saw a 10 pack of FEMs from swerve.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 3, 2013)

no personal experience but too many negative reviews and the guy makes my skin crawl like subfool does...so no I won't try them...Do not believe in supporting people that I do not feel are good people

Besides with all the proven kick ass gear and breeders out there I doubt seriously I am missing out on anything special


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 3, 2013)

Kite High said:


> never say never
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/female-seeds-c99/prod_637.html


https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/hortilab-seeds-sourpower/prod_3629.html


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jan 3, 2013)

I can't wait for the day they come out with clones from seeds. I wish people could smoke the true clone only strains, you would laugh at Swerve's attempt. I could make artifical clone seeds but they would probably arrest me because other breeders would be so butt hurt.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 3, 2013)

hey i found someone elses work you can bash...someone beat swerve to the punch! gsc S1s right here for your hating...

https://www.bcbuddepot.com/seed-list/bc-bud-depot/girl-scout-cookies-feminized/

what cut do you think these cookies are?


----------



## Red leader (Jan 3, 2013)

http://Drgreenthumb.com

i like this place because he doesn't make a spectacle of himself,
and everything I've purchased from him has exceeded my expectations.
they aren't 10 for 50 bucks, but always fire. 
Atleat in my personal experience.
I'll try em all (breeders) eventually, but greenthumb is old faithful.


----------



## cochroach (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol! Shit yeah. Do you remember his forum?
I learned how to grow there! His stuff IS fire.
about 10 years ago, I got a killer pheno of the chumaluma!
wish I still had it.
I have had sub par results from cc also. If I'm gonna shell out that kind of dough, 
i want to be happy with my purchase. I think more work needs to be done.
Greenthumbs endless sky is a favorite of mine still.


----------



## JJ05 (Jan 3, 2013)

"Swerve" wears silver teeth, dresses/talks like a wigger and posts pics of 1000 dollar dinner checks. Thats all I need to know he will NEVER get a dollar from me. Fuck him and his "gsc" Funny how he had been offered by the actual breeder to try the real deal and the strains behind the creation yet he denied..why ya ask? Perhaps he does not want to look like more of an idiot than he already is?


----------



## Dankfactory (Jan 3, 2013)

JJ05 said:


> "Swerve" wears silver teeth, dresses/talks like a wigger and posts pics of 1000 dollar dinner checks. Thats all I need to know he will NEVER get a dollar from me. Fuck him and his "gsc" Funny how he had been offered by the actual breeder to try the real deal and the strains behind the creation yet he denied..why ya ask? Perhaps he does not want to look like more of an idiot than he already is?


You can say what you want about his piss poor germ rates, Hermed up genetics, Bottle service and XXL Sean John gear but ill be damned if I'm gonna stand by while you disrespect his silver grill like that.


----------



## Red leader (Jan 3, 2013)

JJ05 said:


> "Swerve" wears silver teeth, dresses/talks like a *wigger* and posts pics of 1000 dollar dinner checks. Thats all I need to know he will NEVER get a dollar from me. Fuck him and his "gsc" Funny how he had been offered by the actual breeder to try the real deal and the strains behind the creation yet he denied..why ya ask? Perhaps he does not want to look like more of an idiot than he already is?


Lol....wigger.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 3, 2013)

swerve is fake...so why wouldn't his gear be?


----------



## Jogro (Jan 3, 2013)

BeaverHuntr said:


> That makes zero sense.... Fem packs are always sold in 5 or 6. Why you ask? Because you get 100% females..... Regular packs are always sold in 10. Why you ask? because usually you get 5 or 6 females and the rest are male plants.* I have never seen 10 packs of females seeds on sale at Attitude.*


You might want to take another look. 

Some breeders put more than 10 ceeds in their regular packs. For example Mr. Nice does 15 regular ceeds in their packs, and I've certainly seen packs from other companies that have come in 12 and 20 before. 

On feminized, I don't think Cali Connection is one of them, but there are any number of breeders that will send you a ten pack of feminized ceeds. 

For example TH seeds offers 10 packs of feminized ceeds. Serious will sell you a 10 pack of feminized AK-47, etc. I'm growing out some feminized Sickmeds Green Crack S1 that came in a 10 pack right now (see my sig below).


----------



## Jogro (Jan 3, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> hey i found someone elses work you can bash...someone beat swerve to the punch! gsc S1s right here for your hating...
> 
> https://www.bcbuddepot.com/seed-list/bc-bud-depot/girl-scout-cookies-feminized/
> 
> what cut do you think these cookies are?


Doesn't really matter, because "Girl Scout Cookies" isn't an inbred line. So no matter which exact cut this particular ceed-maker has started with, as S1s these are going to throw off a whole bunch of different phenos anyway. 

Maybe some of them will be like the parent. . .maybe none of them. 

Not incidentally, other that Swerve, there are at least two OTHER ceed-makers who have announced plants to put out GSC lines in ceed form shortly. 

Assuming they follow through with this bandwagon jumping, the "savvy" consumer will have at least 3 or 4 different ceed versions of girl scout cookies to choose from.


----------



## Jogro (Jan 3, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> Please, show me somewhere, anywhere (That's legit.) where they sell regs in 6 packs and fems in 10 packs. It makes no sense. The point of a 6 pack of fems is because odds are you'll pull a few males with the10 regs, likely leaving you with about half females.


This is getting a bit off the topic (which is apparently a bunch of back and forth bickering about the legitimacy of a non-standardized unstable ceed line that isn't even commercially available yet), but at least the second part of this isn't too hard. 

Any number of breeders that put out fems in ten packs, and you can find packs like this at any big ceedbank. 

I wouldn't touch their product, but "Doggies Nuts" puts out ALL their ceeds in 10 packs, regular AND fem. Here is an example:
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/the-doggies-nuts-seeds-northern-lights-1/prod_3150.html

Again, Sickmeds offers feminized 10 packs (see my sig below). 

Quite a few places offer feminized ceeds in either 5 or 10 packs (eg Dutch Passion, etc). 

As to regular ceeds in six packs, I don't recall ever seeing any, but given the sheer number of breeders and branded strains out there, there is probably someone somewhere selling something like that. 

In general, lots of breeders sell regulars in non-10 packs. A quick look at the inventory shows that Malberry, Spice of Life and DeSjamaan put out their regulars in 12 packs. Mr Nice and Sin City have 15 packs. DNA Genetics and Reserva Privada's regulars come in "bakers dozen" 13 packs. A few smaller outfits (eg Beanhoarder) offer either standard or mix packs with 20 regular ceeds, etc.


----------



## sel3ctive (Jan 3, 2013)

My take on it is this.

Who cares. If you really want the genetics go get the clone.....

So much hype surrounding a strain it's almost as bad as the gun control crap you hear about every other post on FB.


----------



## Swerve (Jan 4, 2013)

H8ters hate Nut riders ride @drain2waiste and @JJ05 lol id love to see your lil closet grows kids..lol i mean have u ever grown more than 50 plants in your entire growing time? 

and 30 pages of yall talking about me dam man flattering to know im on your minds...


----------



## JJ05 (Jan 4, 2013)

View attachment 2466515View attachment 2466516View attachment 2466521View attachment 2466518


Swerve said:


> H8ters hate Nut riders ride @drain2waiste and @JJ05 lol id love to see your lil closet grows kids..lol i mean have u ever grown more than 50 plants in your entire growing time?
> 
> and 30 pages of yall talking about me dam man flattering to know im on your minds...


Been growing outdoors for the a very long time there bud. Heres one of my plots from this years grow, just a lil closet grow I know . 50 plants my entire growing time? I seen more than that one grow season lmao. You should feel ashamed of yourself, you really should. Atleast go and try the real deal as you were offered so you know how badly you are going to be ripping people off with your knock off bs. Enjoy the pics of my "closet grow" bro.


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 4, 2013)

Swerve said:


> H8ters hate Nut riders ride @drain2waiste and @JJ05 lol id love to see your lil closet grows kids..lol i mean have u ever grown more than 50 plants in your entire growing time?
> 
> and 30 pages of yall talking about me dam man flattering to know im on your minds...


Yet another example of why I won't spend my money on CC gear. Kids calling people kids is quite funny though.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 4, 2013)

I seriously can't believe people are still talking about this shit! Fuckin hell, let it die already, you're playing right into his hands and giving him publicity!


----------



## Swerve (Jan 4, 2013)

we arent here to sell you on anything 818medicineman and if your growing any og in the sfv it prob came from me as i let the clone out here in the sfv

and jj nice not bad a little small compared to our 7-12lbers but at least you can back it up compared to drain2waiste so respect at that...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 4, 2013)

drain to waste must be ur ex gf or someshit


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 4, 2013)

Swerve said:


> H8ters hate Nut riders ride @drain2waiste and @JJ05 lol id love to see your lil closet grows kids..lol i mean have u ever grown more than 50 plants in your entire growing time?
> 
> and 30 pages of yall talking about me dam man flattering to know im on your minds...


 You know the saying'''There's no such thing as bad publicity''

I guess, if I want the real deal. I need to go see this pig guy from the bay?


----------



## Kite High (Jan 4, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> drain to waste must be ur ex gf or someshit


that he bought with mommies money like everything else. I mean c'mon this punk thinks he's a black gangsta. Talk about delusional.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 4, 2013)

i wish i had some his mommies money...guess ill settle for his genetics.


----------



## ink the world (Jan 4, 2013)

Swerve said:


> we arent here to sell you on anything 818medicineman and if your growing any og in the sfv it prob came from me as i let the clone out here in the sfv
> 
> and jj nice not bad a little small compared to our 7-12lbers but at least you can back it up compared to drain2waiste so respect at that...


Damn man, after seeing your reaction to this I'll pass on growing your gear.

Your bullshit ramblings on FB about $1000 dinner tabs, expensive champagne, and mold covered grow room walls are laughable enough on their own. How you "handled" yourself here is the icing on the cake.

Clean the mold off your grow room clown


----------



## Kite High (Jan 4, 2013)

ink the world said:


> Damn man, after seeing your reaction to this I'll pass on growing your gear.
> 
> *Your bullshit ramblings on FB about $1000 dinner tabs, expensive champagne, and mold covered grow room walls are laughable enough on their own*. How you "handled" yourself here is the icing on the cake.
> 
> Clean the mold off your grow room clown


could you please link this I would enjoy reading it...thank you


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow you guys are some true haters , if swerve paid for a $1000 dinner good for him , me and my growin friends always go out to dinner after harvest and the bill is always over a grand and who ever had the biggest harvest has to pay


----------



## Kite High (Jan 4, 2013)

Swerve said:


> H8ters hate Nut riders ride @drain2waiste and @JJ05 lol id love to see your lil closet grows kids..lol i mean have u ever grown more than 50 plants in your entire growing time?
> 
> and 30 pages of yall talking about me dam man flattering to know im on your minds...


so bragging on what your momma paid for? you are so delusional you think you are a black gangsta lol...would go run and hide under mommie's skirt if you were ever real enough to try to be a real outlaw..punk your genetics are crap...and the genetics of your plants suck as well..


----------



## Kite High (Jan 4, 2013)

RedMan420 said:


> Wow you guys are some true haters , if swerve paid for a $1000 dinner good for him , me and my growin friends always go out to dinner after harvest and the bill is always over a grand and who ever had the biggest harvest has to pay


its more the arrogance of bragging than what he claims dude...you don't go around bragging on it do you? Nor do I see you putting others down because they only grow a few plants at a time cause it is all they need


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 4, 2013)

what the fuck is the difference between black ganstas and white gangstas? to me a ganster is a gangster reguardless of fucking color...


----------



## Kite High (Jan 4, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> *what the fuck is the difference between black ganstas and white gangstas? *to me a ganster is a gangster reguardless of fucking color...


the vocabulary


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 4, 2013)

that speaks of ignorance, gansters dont say shit they just do it...but i did find wigger fitting lol


----------



## Kite High (Jan 4, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> that speaks of ignorance, *gansters dont say shit they just do it*...but i did find wigger fitting lol


I did state he thinks he is not that he is..hence his emulation of how he thinks black gangstas talk...wigger wanna be gangsta...same diff


----------



## resinousflowers (Jan 4, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> all of these breeders play this game.. at least it's a girl scout cookies cut and he's not calling white widow gsc's imo.. how many people who grow out cali con's beans are even going to know what the other gsc cut tastes like?? very few imo, or they wouldn't be buying his gsc to begin with..
> i've seen humbuldt's blue dream in some journals, and i just got done running the real deal clone only blue dream.. world of difference between my plants that had long , thin, sativa dom leaves and structures, and these have way more narrow, wide leaved, indica looking plants.. but i'm sure the person growing it has no clue and is more then happy to even be able to sample the infamous blue dream since 99% of seed buyers don't have access to legit clone only's..
> just my $.02


well my hso blue dreams are sativa dom,so i dont know which blue dreams you saw.because ive looked all over the net for other hso bluedream grows and i only found this lil video.
i would like to know how hso made their blue dream tho.

[video=youtube;uq6aw2-ujqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq6aw2-ujqQ&amp;list=FLZe61xRluV2bNs9axww2Uaw&amp;index=32[/video]


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 4, 2013)

swerve said he was a black gansta? dont hate the player, hate the game!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 4, 2013)

i wanna see that dream lotus in action....


----------



## Kite High (Jan 4, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i wanna see that dream lotus in action....


lol..you would


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 4, 2013)

not a fan of blue dream?


----------



## ink the world (Jan 4, 2013)

RedMan420 said:


> Wow you guys are some true haters , if swerve paid for a $1000 dinner good for him , me and my growin friends always go out to dinner after harvest and the bill is always over a grand and who ever had the biggest harvest has to pay


I'm not hating, I'm just calling it how I see it.

Cool if me/you/swerve goes out and has a $1000 dinner, drinks big $ champagne and all the other stuff. His posts on FB are a constant stream of that kinda stuff and it gets tired quickly. All the bragging, bullshit gangsta talk and pics of moldy walls and trays kinda go with his whole image.

Not hating, just choosing to not support his business and telling him exactly why. As I've gotten older I've become more discriminating about where my $ goes.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 4, 2013)

i cant wait to blow a stack on dinner....again! sighhhhhhhh


----------



## Kite High (Jan 4, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> not a fan of blue dream?


no....I mean its ok but nothing great imo...not trippy enough


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 4, 2013)

well id rather see that dream lotus then the hso blue dream...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> well id rather see that dream lotus then the hso blue dream...


 yeah, me too.. i just ran the blue dream clone only and it leans super heavy on the sativa side of things.. very sativa in structure, and all of the grows i've seen of hos' blue dream seem to be way more on the indica side of things.. i'm not impressed tbh..
i also read on here someone ran hos' trainwreck, and same deal.. it was way more on the indica side of things and we all know that tw is more on the sativa side of things as well.. not looking too good for hos imvho..


----------



## Kite High (Jan 4, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah, me too.. i just ran the blue dream clone only and it leans super heavy on the sativa side of things.. very sativa in structure, and all of the grows i've seen of hos' blue dream seem to be way more on the indica side of things.. i'm not impressed tbh..
> i also read on here someone ran hos' trainwreck, and same deal.. it was way more on the indica side of things and we all know that tw is more on the sativa side of things as well.. not looking too good for hos imvho..


hso seems to be a collective operation like Nirvana...others produce seeds while they market them...probably little to no control over production as comes from many independent sources...twas a "clone only" that I smoked....and these clone onlys are because it is a unique pheno not a strain...thats why its clone only...almost impossible to reproduce as these people are not breeders


----------



## Kite High (Jan 4, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> swerve said he was a black gansta? dont hate the player, hate the game!


if he had game I would not hate him....


----------



## Dankfactory (Jan 4, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah, me too.. i just ran the blue dream clone only and it leans super heavy on the sativa side of things.. very sativa in structure, and all of the grows i've seen of hos' blue dream seem to be way more on the indica side of things.. i'm not impressed tbh..
> i also read on here someone ran hos' trainwreck, and same deal.. it was way more on the indica side of things and we all know that tw is more on the sativa side of things as well.. not looking too good for hos imvho..


We may have the same blue dream cut.. Been running it for a couple years now. I haven't sampled the alleged HOS blue dream, but my Blue Dream cut is top shelf,Full Sativa and yields are Solid! Ultra dense, white nugs with that trademark smell/taste. Let me know if yours looks similar. Here's my BD


----------



## ink the world (Jan 4, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah, me too.. i just ran the blue dream clone only and it leans super heavy on the sativa side of things.. very sativa in structure, and all of the grows i've seen of hos' blue dream seem to be way more on the indica side of things.. i'm not impressed tbh..
> i also read on here someone ran hos' trainwreck, and same deal.. it was way more on the indica side of things and we all know that tw is more on the sativa side of things as well.. not looking too good for hos imvho..


I'm running HSO blue dream and sour diesel.

From the 5 pack of BD I got 3 different pheno. There's a heavy Sativa, heavy Indica and a 50/50 mix. My BD are around 3-3.5 weeks flower. That Sativa pheno I got is much more of a resin producer, the Indica dom is a good resin producer. The 50/50 not so much.













The SD i only had 2 seeds. One is a little Pygmy the other is vigorous. Both are heavy resin producers.







I have a friend (talented grower) that grabbed the BD and got the SD for free from Attitude at the same time. Mine sat "on deck" for a month while his went straight into the garden. He just harvested and we both had very similar experiences. Same 3 phenos of BD, he says the Sativa pheno is great. He's happy with the SD as well.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 4, 2013)

how was the sour diesel? like official sour or a close rendition?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> how was the sour diesel? like official sour or a close rendition?


 i'm running a bunch of sour d's atm.. can't wait.. ecsd x aliendawg, gorilla grower, cherry ak x strawbry sour d, gg again, sour strwbry sour d x alien kush, cannaventure, and lastly an og for good measure, chocolope og from dna to make sure i got a few more ladies in the garden as they're fem's..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dankfactory said:


> We may have the same blue dream cut.. Been running it for a couple years now. I haven't sampled the alleged HOS blue dream, but my Blue Dream cut is top shelf,Full Sativa and yields are Solid! Ultra dense, white nugs with that trademark smell/taste. Let me know if yours looks similar. Here's my BD


  that's her.. i'll try and find some pix in a few, but man, i do love the smell of this plant.. very hazy and a nice bb undertone imo.. shit is LOUD too.. the buds and the smoke.. smoked some on the way to cvs xmas eve, go inside and i see this 20 sumthing couple walk by, and the girl all gave me a dirty look.. they walked away and i saw her mouth.. " weed " i lol'ed as there is no hiding this shit.. 

i'm a bit surprised on the hazyness of it as i've always heard super sliver haze isn't very hazy, but this stuff, it's definitely got the haze in it.. and the bb just adds to it imo..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2013)

ink the world said:


> I'm running HSO blue dream and sour diesel.
> 
> From the 5 pack of BD I got 3 different pheno. There's a heavy Sativa, heavy Indica and a 50/50 mix. My BD are around 3-3.5 weeks flower. That Sativa pheno I got is much more of a resin producer, the Indica dom is a good resin producer. The 50/50 not so much.
> 
> ...


 see, those look better, structure wise, imo then the other couple of grows i've seen on here..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2013)

blue dream clone only i just ran..


----------



## Dankfactory (Jan 4, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> blue dream clone only i just ran..


Yep that's the one. Don't ever lose her! The premium Sativa around in my opinion. And those yields!


----------



## stak (Jan 4, 2013)

ink the world said:


> I'm not hating, I'm just calling it how I see it.
> 
> Cool if me/you/swerve goes out and has a $1000 dinner, drinks big $ champagne and all the other stuff. His posts on FB are a constant stream of that kinda stuff and it gets tired quickly. All the bragging, bullshit gangsta talk and pics of moldy walls and trays kinda go with his whole image.
> 
> Not hating, just choosing to not support his business and telling him exactly why. As I've gotten older I've become more discriminating about where my $ goes.



Why are you following him of Facebook or any other social media? If you don't like the guy then why follow him?


----------



## Kite High (Jan 4, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> blue dream clone only i just ran..


beautiful as always rb


----------



## ink the world (Jan 5, 2013)

stak said:


> Why are you following him of Facebook or any other social media? If you don't like the guy then why follow him?


We have shared friends so his stuff shows on my feed when my friends comment or like his posts

I'm done w/ this thread, my intention isn't to be a troll or to attack the guy.


----------



## superjet (Jan 5, 2013)

god damn! they should rename this thread "where all the cry babies hang out" jeez....i keep wondering why i don't or haven't had any issues with my cc beans, is it because i bought them recently (2012), or that most of you can't grow? most can't and think they can and will blame their lack of "dank" (for a better word) on everything else but themselves. by the tone, rant and pictures on this thread i can tell most of you are still quite young and inexperienced, but give it time little grasshoppers and you will eventually get it!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jan 5, 2013)

Yup for every bad report there is at least 10 good ones. For the most part even the unhappy people with herms and low germ rates are still amazed with the smoke. I have still only ran one pack of CC and I still have a clone from that pack from over two years ago. This isn't really a service oriented industry, most of the people selling good seed right now were hiding from the law for 90% of there growing career. If you want it you way go to Burger King otherwise be glad someone was breeding back when most of you were still dreaming of buying lights.


----------



## echlectica (Jan 5, 2013)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Yup for every bad report there is at least 10 good ones. For the most part even the unhappy people with herms and low germ rates are still amazed with the smoke. I have still only ran one pack of CC and I still have a clone from that pack from over two years ago. This isn't really a service oriented industry, most of the people selling good seed right now were hiding from the law for 90% of there growing career. If you want it you way go to Burger King otherwise be glad someone was breeding back when most of you were still dreaming of buying lights.


I ran a large grow on the top floor of an apartment building in Oakland CA, from may 1991 to sept. 1994 we grew about a half dozen great strains, ALL BAG SEED. Yeah back then in Cali we wouldn't have dreamt of paying someone for seeds there was plenty of seeds around, awsome Humbolt buds, strains from Santa Cruz and Big Sur Holy bud. We would get hundreds of seeds for free pop hundreds and pick the the oogd one that were doing well indoors. And we never got Hermies. Why no herms because the seeds were made from a male pollinating a female, not a a fucking Tranny knocking up whore.
Thats what you have when you transition sex using silver, a tranny, lots of them floating around Frisco these days...


----------



## akula (Jan 5, 2013)

I have never bought seeds from CC so I don't have any experience with that. Stealing names is pretty common in this business, pretty crummy, but common practice unfortunately. But if the guy posting on this thread is actually an official spokesperson for the brand.....I will spend my money elsewhere. If you are legit and want to portray professionalism to potential customers, then don't go around spouting off like a clown. That's just bad for business IMO.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 5, 2013)

akula said:


> I have never bought seeds from CC so I don't have any experience with that. Stealing names is pretty common in this business, pretty crummy, but common practice unfortunately. But if the guy posting on this thread is actually an official spokesperson for the brand.....I will spend my money elsewhere. If you are legit and want to portray professionalism to potential customers, then don't go around spouting off like a clown. That's just bad for business IMO.


 supposedly he is the owner...because mommy has $$$


----------



## jessica d (Jan 5, 2013)

Swerve said:


> we arent here to sell you on anything 818medicineman and if your growing any og in the sfv it prob came from me as i let the clone out here in the sfv
> 
> 
> bahaha 7-12lbs of wet seeded pot equals? cartel quality? Think of the customer with cancer or ms and realize they r the reason it is medically legal and they need stable strain genetic history hire more monkeys if u cant keep up
> ...


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 5, 2013)

fk this thread


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 5, 2013)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> fk this thread


 yah, i agree jew, think i'll lock it up now.. it's about run it's course, and then some imo..


----------

